# Опрос (хондропротекторы)



## линуксоид (22 Сен 2013)

Просьба голосовать только тех ,кто ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО принимал хондропротекторы. Ваши  честные ответы помогут и врачам и пациентам установить истину в данном вопросе.


----------



## klyuha (22 Сен 2013)

линуксоид написал(а):


> Просьба голосовать только тех ,кто ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО принимал хондропротекторы.


Андрей Алексеевич, может быть Вам дать ссылку на названия препаратов? Не ошибусь, если предположу, что мало кто из нас знает фармакологическое действие назначаемых и принимаемых лекарств. ( Как по мне, так я никогда этим не интересовалась. О том, что алфлутоп - хондропротектор, узнала только сейчас, а лечили меня им несколько лет назад. )


----------



## линуксоид (22 Сен 2013)

Давайте))


----------



## klyuha (22 Сен 2013)

линуксоид написал(а):


> Давайте))


Ох и сложно с Вами. Я отредактировала. )
Но для Вашей профессии это достоинство, а не недостаток!


----------



## линуксоид (22 Сен 2013)

лучше назвать сами препараты -- глюкозамина хлорид и сульфат ,хондроэтилхлорида сульфат и хлорид.Пока речь о них.


----------



## La murr (22 Сен 2013)

Афлутоп, хондролон, ксефокам, тексамен я принимала...


----------



## klyuha (22 Сен 2013)

La murr написал(а):


> Афлутоп, хондролон, ксефокам, тексамен я принимала...


Вот это да!.. А я только части тела, какие скажут, подставляю. Для чего - боюсь интересоваться... )))))


----------



## La murr (22 Сен 2013)

klyuha написал(а):


> А я только части тела, какие скажут, подставляю. Для чего - лень интересоваться... )))))


Ммм, Наташа, столько интересного бы узнали!


----------



## Kucyhu (22 Сен 2013)

Я при боли в спине несколько раз приняла остеопата. Помогло. И гибкость в спине улучшилась   а хондропротекторы - нет, не принимала  . За этот вариант и проголосовала  
Вообще мне кажется позвоночник одними хондропротекторами никто не лечил  Поэтому сложно судить, что именно помогло, тем более что эффект от их приема появляется через достаточно продолжительное время.


----------



## klyuha (22 Сен 2013)

Kucyhu написал(а):


> Я при боли в спине несколько раз приняла остеопата.


))) Что-то я сегодня всех не понимаю... Это врач или лекарство?
Сегодня соседка спросила, пользуюсь ли я лошадиной силой. На меня от смеха икота нашла. А оказалось это лекарство такое... )


----------



## Kucyhu (22 Сен 2013)

*klyuha*, а чего не понимаете?


----------



## klyuha (22 Сен 2013)

Kucyhu написал(а):


> klyuha, а чего не понимаете?


Кого или что приняли?)


----------



## Kucyhu (22 Сен 2013)

*klyuha*, ходила к остеопату на лечение


----------



## La murr (23 Сен 2013)

klyuha написал(а):


> пользуюсь ли я лошадиной силой


Шампунь, мазь, гель для суставов "Лошадиная сила"...
БЕДНАЯ ЛОШАДЬ! ВСЕ НА НЕЙ ЕЗДЯТ!


----------



## klyuha (23 Сен 2013)

La murr написал(а):


> БЕДНАЯ ЛОШАДЬ! ВСЕ НА НЕЙ ЕЗДЯТ!


Я не езжу! ))


----------



## La murr (23 Сен 2013)

А мои свекры, причём оба, с головы до попы в этой субстанции! Моют, трут и мажут)))))))))


----------



## Vitaly D. (21 Окт 2013)

Я принимал структум еще в далеком 2004 году,причем почти год
,затем структум и терафлекс уже не так давно,и каждый раз прием этих препаратов совпадал с ремиссией, иногда длительной,иногда не очень.Не знаю совпадение это или нет,других препаратов я практически одновременно не принимал и каких то процедур тоже не делал,а вот уколы алфлутопа мне точно не помогли.Но, у меня все равно есть сомнение,что мне  именно помогли данные препараты.Возможно просто роль сыграло время и самоизлечение организма.


----------



## линуксоид (22 Окт 2013)

Vitaly D. написал(а):


> Я принимал структум еще в далеком 2004 году,причем почти год
> ,затем структум и терафлекс уже не так давно,и каждый раз прием этих препаратов совпадал с ремиссией, иногда длительной,иногда не очень.Не знаю совпадение это или нет,других препаратов я практически одновременно не принимал и каких то процедур тоже не делал,а вот уколы алфлутопа мне точно не помогли.Но, у меня все равно есть сомнение,что мне именно помогли данные препараты.Возможно просто роль сыграло время и самоизлечение организма.


 
В таком случае ставьте Да в последнем пункте голосования.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Окт 2013)

La murr написал(а):


> Шампунь, мазь, гель для суставов "Лошадиная сила"...
> БЕДНАЯ ЛОШАДЬ! ВСЕ НА НЕЙ ЕЗДЯТ!


Россия!
Единственная страна, где рекламу строят на применении лекарств для лошадей.
Это наверное потому, что мы немногим от них отличаемся?


----------



## линуксоид (22 Окт 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Россия!
> Единственая страна где рекламу строят на применении лекарств для лошадей.
> Это наверное потому, что мы немногим от них отличаемся?



В философском смысле......


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Окт 2013)

линуксоид написал(а):


> В филосовском смысле......


Когда прихожу домой после работы, то мнекажеться что и в физическом.


----------



## Kucyhu (22 Окт 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Россия!
> Единственая страна где рекламу строят на применении лекарств для лошадей.
> Это наверное потому, что мы немногим от них отличаемся?


Это еще Маяковский отметил:
Деточка,
все мы немножко лошади,
каждый из нас по-своему лошадь (с)


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (22 Окт 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Россия!
> Единственая страна где рекламу строят на применении лекарств для лошадей.
> Это наверное потому, что мы немногим от них отличаемся?


И уж точно им завидуем!

Однако с хондропротекторами пока как-то кисло...


----------



## klyuha (22 Окт 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Когда прихожу домой после работы, то мне кажеться что и в физическом.


Если упорно трудиться по восемь часов в день, то можно стать боссом, и тогда трудиться по шестнадцать! (с)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Окт 2013)

klyuha написал(а):


> Если упорно трудиться по восемь часов в день, то можно стать боссом, и тогда трудиться по шестнадцать! (с)


 
Принято.
Подпись-Босс.


----------



## klyuha (25 Ноя 2013)

линуксоид написал(а):


> В таком случае ставьте Да в последнем пункте голосования.


Доктор, вчера разговаривала по телефону с подругой детства.
Живет в Алтайском крае, в отдаленной деревне, от роду 65 лет, но еще работает в школе учителем биологии. Есть довольно большое подсобное хозяйство, где приходится физически много трудиться.
То, что она поведала, показалось мне любопытным. Давно болит поясница, а несколько лет назад появились сильные боли в коленях. К врачам никогда не обращалась и никогда ничем не лечилась. Этим летом дети возили в Барнаул, к врачам. Диагнозы: остеохондроз, спондилоартроз ПОП, гонартроз обоих суставов IIст.
На мой вопрос: чем лечится? - ответила, что три месяца по инструкции принимала терафлекс и больше ничего. Боли в пояснице и коленях прошли и пока не возобновлялись.
Кажется, чистый, ничем не замутненный эксперимент!  )


----------



## La murr (25 Ноя 2013)

klyuha написал(а):


> Кажется, чистый, ничем не замутненный эксперимент!


Пусть уважаемые врачи выскажутся - с их практическим опытом составить мнение об эффективности, думаю, не сложно.


----------



## линуксоид (25 Ноя 2013)

klyuha написал(а):


> Доктор, вчера разговаривала по телефону с подругой детства.
> Живет в Алтайском крае, в отдаленной деревне, от роду 65 лет, но еще работает в школе учителем биологии. Есть довольно большое подсобное хозяйство, где приходится физически много трудиться.
> То, что она поведала, показалось мне любопытным. Давно болит поясница, а несколько лет назад появились сильные боли в коленях. К врачам никогда не обращалась и никогда ничем не лечилась. Этим летом дети возили в Барнаул, к врачам. Диагнозы: остеохондроз, спондилоартроз ПОП, гонартроз обоих суставов IIст.
> На мой вопрос: чем лечится? - ответила, что три месяца по инструкции принимала терафлекс и больше ничего. Боли в пояснице и коленях прошли и пока не возобновлялись.
> Кажется, чистый, ничем не замутненный эксперимент!  )


 
Наталья ,это зависит какой терафлекс(Адванс или нет) она принимала.Если -- БЕЗ ибупрофена ,я с Вами согласен (хотя и сомнительно ,ведь 3 мес это 12 недель ,а терапевтический эффект от приема ХП наступает не ранее 16-18 недель) .Вот и получается что она сидела на том терафлексе который с ибупрофеном.Пусть начнет пить второй ,и тогда будем судить о результатах.Это будет честно.Я читал что по схеме с ибупрофеном пьется 8 недель ,а потом без него .
Пы Сы Я НЕ СТОРОННИК ХП ,но я и не их ПРОТИВНИК ,пока точно определиться не могу, но МОЙ опыт применения говорит о том что они эффективны при правильном приеме .


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (25 Ноя 2013)

klyuha написал(а):


> Кажется, чистый, ничем не замутненный эксперимент! )


Ох и еще как замутненный и уж точно не чистый. А где контрольная группа, где обследования, где статистика? Один случай ничего не доказывает. Знаете сколько пациетов, у которых "прошло само", вообще без лекарств. Тем более, у человека ведущего подвижный образ жизни. В статьях, приведенных здесь ранее как раз и были исследованы все таки моменты, поэтом остаеться лишь разводить руками: хондропротекоры пока лечебного действия не оказывают. Это доказано.


----------



## линуксоид (25 Ноя 2013)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Ох и еще как замутненный и уж точно не чистый. А где контрольная группа, где обследования, где статистика? Один случай ничего не доказывает. Знаете сколько пациетов, у которых "прошло само", вообще без лекарств. Тем более, у человека ведущего подвижный образ жизни. В статьях, приведенных здесь ранее как раз и были исследованы все таки моменты, поэтом остаеться лишь разводить руками: хондропротекоры пока лечебного действия не оказывают. Это доказано.


 
Доктор ,имелось в виду что это еще один плюс в сторону ХП. А Вы развели тут философию.


> Это доказано


Кем? Просветите нас!


----------



## klyuha (25 Ноя 2013)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Ох и еще как замутненный и уж точно не чистый. А где контрольная группа, где обследования, где статистика? Один случай ничего не доказывает.


Вы, как всегда, не поняли сути. Под чистотой и незамутненностью эксперимента подразумевается - в данном случае - отсутствие влияния на результат других лекарственных препаратов.
Каким образом отсутствие контрольной группы, обследования, статистики сказывается на действии препарата в организме конкретного пациента?


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (26 Ноя 2013)

линуксоид написал(а):


> Кем?))) Просветите нас)))


http://www.apteka2005.narod.ru/3.htm


----------



## линуксоид (26 Ноя 2013)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> http://www.apteka2005.narod.ru/3.htm


 
Вопрос риторический. Кто-то скажет - так это доказывает, что ХП не работают, а кто-то - это не доказывает, что ХП не работают. Стакан на половину полный или наполовину пустой?
Внесение в список - это всего лишь мнение. Его нужно подкрепить - опровергнуть. 
А пока у тех или у других лишь *мнение*. Если ХП не работают -- где доказательства?Cписок всего лишь мнение.Даже не большинства.


----------



## Жаннат (6 Дек 2013)

Я вот тоже заинтересовалась этим вопросом, потому как заканчивается первый месяц после операции, а доктор говорил мне, что со 2-го начнем хондропротекторы. Тут в медгруппе в соцсети нашла тему, где доктора делятся мнениями о ХП, так все говорят "плацебо". Так пить или не пить? Вот в чем вопрос


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Дек 2013)

Так как это биологическая добавка, решать вам самой.
А что кроме БАДов Вам рекомендовал хирург?


----------



## Жаннат (6 Дек 2013)

Я уже пропила нейромидин, нейрорубин ( еще пью), эти препараты были в выписке, нуклеоЦМФ форте (добавил мануальный терапевт). Сегодня была у невролога, назначила миорелаксант на ночь и венотоник. Мовалис пью по необходимости, когда болит. Хондропротекторы озвучил мне мануальный терапевт, а не нейрохирург. Подумала, решила не пить. К БАДам отношусь отрицательно, печень жалко


----------



## шипящая в шиповнике (9 Июн 2014)

Была уверена, что эта тема уже неоднократно поднималась на форуме, и не ошиблась.
 Хондропротекторами интересуюсь давно и принимала некоторые из них ( в частности, "Живая клетка 6" из серии "Сибирское здоровье") Понимаю, что это не "скорая помощь", а препараты длительного действия, которые надо пить долго, но в итоге они оказывают положительный эффект. Здесь, на форуме, прочитала мнение некоторых врачей, что это "пустышка", "плацебо" и "коммерция", но для себя я решила, что ХПР реально работают, и никто не сможет убедить меня в обратном. Хотя бы потому, что все мои проблемы до сих пор  протекали без болезненных ощущений (тьфу-тьфу-тьфу через левое плечо!) 
Кроме того, интуиция мало-мальски работает, и я не могу не процитировать небольшой очерк, найденный на одном сайте. Просто по смыслу:
ХП выполняют роль смазки, в то время как коллаген - своего рода запчасть. Если у вас сломан велосипед, то вы можете сколько угодно смазывать его, но привести в рабочее состояние не удастся. А вот если вы поменяете запчасть, а потом смажете - тогда он будет как новый. Так же и в организме: коллаген - запчасть, а ХП - смазка. 
Вывод: препараты коллагена в сочетании с ХП. 
Что касается коллагена, то самым лучшим по качеству считается японский, также американский и немецкий, но они без ХП свою задачу не выполняют.
Для меня идеальным вариантом стал чешский препарат "Геладринк", который сочетает оптимальные дозы коллагена и ХП. Пью уже месяц и планирую повторять 2 - 3 раза в год. Финансово не обременительно, упаковка на месяц стоит 1290 руб. Порошок со вкусом апельсина ( вишни, ананаса), растворять  в стакане воды и пить.


----------



## gudkov (18 Июн 2014)

шипящая в шиповнике написал(а):


> Так же и в организме: коллаген - запчасть, а ХП - смазка.
> Вывод: препараты коллагена в сочетании с ХП.
> Что касается коллагена, то самым лучшим по качеству считается японский, также американский и немецкий, но они без ХП свою задачу не выполняют.



 Может просветите, что такое в вашем понимании "коллаген"?))


----------



## шипящая в шиповнике (18 Июн 2014)

gudkov написал(а):


> Может просветите, что такое в вашем понимании "коллаген"?))


Цитирую : "Коллагеновый гидролизат - источник строительного материала для суставов, связок и сухожилий. Способствует регенерации соединительной ткани ОДА, стимулирует образование физиологического коллагена. Коллаген - белок, составляющий основу соединительной ткани ( костей, хрящей, связок, сухожилий, кожи и др.) и обеспечивающий ее прочность. Восстанавливает и укрепляет всю хрящевую ткань".


----------



## gudkov (21 Июн 2014)

шипящая в шиповнике написал(а):


> Цитирую : "Коллагеновый гидролизат - источник строительного материала для суставов, связок и сухожилий. Способствует регенерации соединительной ткани ОДА, стимулирует образование физиологического коллагена. Коллаген - белок, составляющий основу соединительной ткани ( костей, хрящей, связок, сухожилий, кожи и др.) и обеспечивающий ее прочность. Восстанавливает и укрепляет всю хрящевую ткань".



Вы молодец, цитировать надо уметь))) А вам в голову не приходило внимательно прочесть то, что вы цитируете? По моему нет))) Хорошо, я подскажу, коллаген - это всего лишь БЕЛОК, причем открою вам секрет, что белок неполноценный (уступает по аминокислотному составу многим животным белкам), так вот повторю, это всего лишь БЕЛОК. Так вот если к примеру скушать яичко, то вы подарите вашему организму около 5-7 грамм чистейшего и обращу ваше внимание самого ПОЛНОЦЕННОГО ЭТАЛОННОГО белка - овальбумина, рядом с которым так называемый "коллаген" (который на самом деле является гидролизованным желатином в подобного рода БАДне про которую вы тут пишете) и рядом не валялся, выварка из костей скота продаваемая современному темному и несведущему потребителю под названием "коллагена", который являясь обычнм неполноценным белком, "восстанавливает кости и связки"., при этом каким то еще более магическим образом "сочетаясь" с хондропротекторами (интересно, в таком случае съеденное яичко, курица или творог должны "сочетаться еще хлеще ).
Мой вам добрый совет, проштудируйте хотя бы учебник биохимии для медицинских ВУЗов, чтобы больше не нести такой ахинеи на людях, извините конечно))


----------



## шипящая в шиповнике (21 Июн 2014)

gudkov написал(а):


> Вы молодец, цитировать надо уметь))) А вам в голову не приходило внимательно прочесть то, что вы цитируете? По моему нет))) ...
> Мой вам добрый совет, проштудируйте хотя бы учебник биохимии для медицинских ВУЗов, чтобы больше не нести такой ахинеи на людях, извините конечно))


Стесняюсь спросить: Вы со всеми женщинами так общаетесь, или только с "ТЕМНЫМИ И НЕСВЕДУЩИМИ"?


----------



## gudkov (21 Июн 2014)

шипящая в шиповнике написал(а):


> Стесняюсь спросить: Вы со всеми женщинами так общаетесь, или только с "ТЕМНЫМИ И НЕСВЕДУЩИМИ"?


 
Как так? Просвещаю по мере сил и под настроение, если вы об этом))) Простите, что разбил вашу веру в "чудо-коллаген", если что))


----------



## линуксоид (21 Июн 2014)

gudkov написал(а):


> Вы молодец, цитировать надо уметь))) А вам в голову не приходило внимательно прочесть то, что вы цитируете? По моему нет))) Хорошо, я подскажу, коллаген - это всего лишь БЕЛОК, причем открою вам секрет, что белок неполноценный (уступает по аминокислотному составу многим животным белкам), так вот повторю, это всего лишь БЕЛОК. Так вот если к примеру скушать яичко, то вы подарите вашему организму около 5-7 грамм чистейшего и обращу ваше внимание самого ПОЛНОЦЕННОГО ЭТАЛОННОГО белка - овальбумина, рядом с которым так называемый "коллаген" (который на самом деле является гидролизованным желатином в подобного рода БАДне про которую вы тут пишете) и рядом не валялся, выварка из костей скота продаваемая современному темному и несведущему потребителю под названием "коллагена", который являясь обычнм неполноценным белком, "восстанавливает кости и связки"., при этом каким то еще более магическим образом "сочетаясь" с хондропротекторами (интересно, в таком случае съеденное яичко, курица или творог должны "сочетаться еще хлеще ).
> Мой вам добрый совет, проштудируйте хотя бы учебник биохимии для медицинских ВУЗов, чтобы больше не нести такой ахинеи на людях, извините конечно))


Господин Гудков, добрее надо быть с людьми.
Пы Сы


> Все мы невежды ,только в разных областях.(У .Роджерс)


Причем, отметьте для себя, что мудрено пишут о том, чего не понимают.


----------



## gudkov (22 Июн 2014)

линуксоид написал(а):


> Господин Гудков, добрее надо быть с людьми.
> Пы Сы
> 
> Причем, отметьте для себя, что мудрено пишут о том, чего не понимают.



Когда "добрее" зачастую начинаются пустые споры)) Зачем. Когда можно одним абзацем развеять мракобесие?

Насчет "мудрено пишут", человек, который приводит цитаты с коммерческого сайта в стиле - "купите наш гидролизат желатина всего за 1300 руб." Явно не должен обижаться, когда ему открывают глаза на то, что он публично цитирует, даже в несовсем "доброй" форме))


----------



## линуксоид (22 Июн 2014)

gudkov написал(а):


> Когда "добрее" зачастую начинаются пустые споры)) Зачем. Когда можно одним абзацем развеять мракобесие?
> 
> Насчет "мудрено пишут", человек, который приводит цитаты с коммерческого сайта в стиле - "купите наш гидролизат желатина всего за 1300 руб." Явно не должен обижаться, когда ему открывают глаза на то, что он публично цитирует, даже в несовсем "доброй" форме))


Имхо: любое мнение заслуживает внимания и уважения как минимум, даже если Вы лично его не принимаете.


----------



## шипящая в шиповнике (22 Июн 2014)

gudkov написал(а):


> Когда "добрее" зачастую начинаются пустые споры)) Зачем. Когда можно одним абзацем развеять мракобесие?
> 
> Насчет "мудрено пишут", человек, который приводит цитаты с коммерческого сайта в стиле - "купите наш гидролизат желатина всего за 1300 руб." Явно не должен обижаться, когда ему открывают глаза на то, что он публично цитирует, даже в несовсем "доброй" форме))


Я не писала о "гидролизате желатина всего за 1300 руб". Я писала о препарате "Геладринк", в 100г которого: 
коллагеновые пептиды 79.2г; глюкозамин сульфат 1667 мг; хондроитин сульфат 833г. МСМ (метилсульфоонилметан 833г; кальций 700 мг; витамин С 500 мг; витамин И6 8 мг; марганец 8 мг; медь 8 мг; биотин 0.83 мг.
Это дорого? Все вопросы и претензии Вы можете высказать производителю.
И потом, я вообще-то поделилась своим мнением, это вовсе не значит, что я преследую задачу продать Вам этот препарат. 
Ваше мнение отличается от моего - ну, и слава Богу! Каждый имеет право на свое мнение. Мне лично помогает , и я никого не агитирую. Тема создана для   того, чтоб делиться мнениями о препаратах.
Ничего личного!


----------



## gudkov (22 Июн 2014)

линуксоид написал(а):


> Имхо любое мнение заслуживает внимания и уважения как минимум ,даже если Вы лично его не принимаете.



А по моему имхо - очевидное мракобесие, тем более бездумно перецитированное с коммерческого ресурса, никаким образом не заслуживает уважения.


----------



## линуксоид (22 Июн 2014)

gudkov написал(а):


> А по моему имхо - очевидное мракобесие, тем более бездумно перецитированное с коммерческого ресурса, никаким образом не заслуживает уважения.


А как по мне, лучше бездумно цитировать, чем неправильно  интерпретировать.
Хотя как по мне, логика в Ваших рассуждениях и присутствует.
Но это не не значит что других надо карать за инакомыслие, в том числе и словесно. Мудрый человек не будет унижать собеседника, даже будучи уверенным в свое правоте. Я это имел в виду.


----------



## gudkov (22 Июн 2014)

шипящая в шиповнике написал(а):


> Я писала о препарате "Геладринк", в 100г которого:
> коллагеновые пептиды 79.2г;


Я вас огорчу, но вот эти самые "коллагеновые пептиды 79.2г" и есть гидролизат желатина составляющий практически весь объем данной БАДни за 1300 руб. Дорого ли это? Ну если учесть то, что эффективность ХП которые присутствуют в данном продукте в виде "глюкозамин сульфат 1667 мг; хондроитин сульфат 833г." никем и ничем не доказана, то за 1300 руб., вы покупаете около 80 грамм гидролизата пищевого желатина, которому цена 3 рубля за кучку + несколько "витаминов и микроэлементов", которым цена 100 руб. в любой аптеке + те самые пресловутые ХП для перорального приема, которые ферментами вашего ЖКТ будут разбиты до простых углеводов (либо вообще не будут переварены и вылетят естественным образом..., дадад именно туда) и никогда не попадут в суставы в необходимом для этих суставов виде. Вот и все.


линуксоид написал(а):


> А как по мне ,лучше бездумно цитировать ,чем не правильно интерпретировать .



Вы может желаете поспорить по поводу интрпретации мной, основного компонента данного "продукта" в виде так называемого "коллагена"??? Может желаете поспорить, что это гидролизат "бедного" белка, втюхиваемый несведущим людям за бешенные деньги (даже если учесть присыпку из витаминов и ХП)? Вы может поспорите, что в этом "препарате" куда практичнее смотрелся бы к примеру яичный порошек, как минимум сточки зрения "пептидного" набора?)))


шипящая в шиповнике написал(а):


> Тема создана для того, чтоб делиться мнениями о препаратах.



Именно о препаратах с точки зрения доказательной медицины, а не о желатиновых БАДах. Тут все же форум доказательной медиины, а не клуб поклонников БАДов. А то такими темпами может дойти и до серъезного обсуждения какого нибудь "Мумие с Алтая", которое "за неделю сращивает кости и рассасывает грыжи")))


----------



## Марголит (24 Июн 2014)

gudkov ! А нужна ли кому то ваша правда преподнесенная таким невежливым способом, с переходом на личность! Полностью согласна с ув Линуксоидом-терпимей нужно быть. А еще прочтите внимательней фразу: 
*Все мы невежды ,только в разных областях.(У .Роджерс) *
Кстати,никто плацебо не отменял. Шипящая в шиповнике написала свое отношение к препарату ссылаясь на выписку из инструкции.Если вы имеете свое мнение,то высказывайте мы послушаем.Можете даже претензии к фирме выпускающей препараты выслать(а нам копию,с удовольствием прочтем  )


----------



## La murr (24 Июн 2014)

Если бы манера преподнесения информации была не столь саркастичной,  господин *gudkov*, такого резонанса, уверена, не возникло бы. И переходить на личности, действительно, не стоит. Нам всем свойственно заблуждаться!
Я знаю, что Вы непримиримо боретесь с разного рода заблуждениями и цель Ваша, на самом деле, благая.
Но, приводя свои аргументы, придерживайтесь более корректного тона, пожалуйста.


----------



## линуксоид (27 Июн 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> Если бы манера преподнесения информации была не столь саркастичной,  господин *gudkov*, такого резонанса, уверена, не возникло бы. И переходить на личности, действительно, не стоит. Нам всем свойственно заблуждаться!
> Я знаю, что Вы непримиримо боретесь с разного рода заблуждениями и цель Ваша, на самом деле, благая.
> Но, приводя свои аргументы, придерживайтесь более корректного тона, пожалуйста.


Так то оно так. Но мед.форум существует (как мне кажется) для того, чтобы больные получали информацию на уровне специалиста. Поэтому и давать такую информацию имхо должны специалисты, а не те кто "почитал" про эту проблему в интернете и таким образом получил академическое образование.
Причем заметьте, что пока господин gudkov настаивает на недоказанности действия хондропротекторов (чем вводит в заблуждение не только больных, но и себя лично), мировые фармацевтические кампании производят хондропротекторы V поколения, захватывая рынки и увеличивая капитализацию данного типа  препаратов, уже давно признанного направления фармакологии.
Пы сы  Тема явно для людей с глубокими знаниями по данному вопросу. И эти люди (а они есть на форуме ), предпочитают пока не принимать однозначного решения в отношении ХП, как и я лично.
В отношении общения. Людей надо уважать, тогда они будут уважать тебя.


----------



## Марголит (27 Июн 2014)

линуксоид написал(а):


> ...хондропротекторы V поколения...


!? Стыдно признаться,но я и с первым поколением не знакома. Уважаемый *линуксоид, *а можно название этих препаратов 5 поколения? Может у нас поищу и попробую, вряд ли хуже будет.


----------



## линуксоид (27 Июн 2014)

Марголит написал(а):


> !? Стыдно признаться,но я и с первым поколением не знакома. Уважаемый *линуксоид, *а можно название этих препаратов 5 поколения? Может у нас поищу и попробую,вряд ли хуже будет.


Даже не знаю, что ответить. 
Если многоуважаемый админ (  ) не удалит ссылку, то почитайте очень просто  хотя бы так :
http://ruback.ru/lekarstvennye-preparaty/hondroprotektory 
Это в доступной форме, читабельно, без хитрых слов. 
В России все заканчивается ХП третьего поколения. Четвертое поколение - ХП  энтерального приема (Терафлекс   Адванс, например ). Разработан американской компанией Sagmel. 
Его отличает от третьего поколения:
1) Высокое количество нативных молекул ХС и ГС + наличие ибупрофена. Почему и как подобрана такая комбинация говорить не стану, но поверьте, она далеко не случайна. Препарат создавался длительно, проходил серьезные испытания, которые выявили его полное преимущество перед ХП 3 поколения. Причем его появление определило дальнейшие приоритеты;
1) Высокое количество нативных молекул ХП  (путем сложного и дорогого процесса на сложном оборудовании  недостижимым ранее, и, следовательно, высокая тропность к органу-мишени;
2) Комбинация ХП с другими  препаратами (в частности с НПВС  и т.д.) в одном препарате, для потенцирования действия  их между собой, чего ранее не было;
3) Снижено побочное действие  по сравнению с предыдущим поколением.
Если упрощенно и кратко, то как то так.


----------



## Midnight_girl (28 Июн 2014)

Расскажу про опыт применения ХП. 
У отца - болезнь Бехтерева, сопутствующие артрозы суставов.
Локтевые, плечевые суставы болели уже давно, но где-то с год назад боли стали совсем сильными, НПВС не снимали, кроме них и трамадола ничего не выписывали, трамадол тоже боли не снимал.
Он водитель, поэтому руки нужны. А поднимать уже не мог, да и шевелить толком. Сначала правая рука почти совсем работать перестала, потом и левая стала сильно ухудшаться.
В конце января-начале февраля по мотивам этой темы купила ему препарат с глюкозамином и хондроитином. Покупала недорогие БАДы, в пределах 350р на месяц приема (глюкозамин хондроитин, артрацин и т.п.), пьет ежедневно до сих пор. 
Плюс при сильных болях 1-2 ампулы дексаметазона, получалось где-то раз в 5-7 дней, сейчас реже и такой скованности уже нет. 
И субъективно и объективно улучшение есть и в локтевых и в плечевых суставах. Недоволен, что хрустит. 
Декс, конечно, тоже свое дело сделал, но вот отца уже две недели не кололи, а он руками помахал нормально.


----------



## gudkov (7 Июл 2014)

линуксоид написал(а):


> Причем заметьте, что пока господин gudkov настаивает на недоказанности действия хондропротекторов (чем вводит в заблуждение не только больных, но и себя лично)


А вы не вводите в заблуждение настаивая на доказанности эффективности перорального приема? Я прекрасно помню вашу дискуссию с доктором Зинчуком, где вы ничего не смогли доказать.


La murr написал(а):


> И переходить на личности, действительно, не стоит.


А я на личности и не переходил. То что данной даме не понравилась правда приведенная "саркастически", это ее проблема.


линуксоид написал(а):


> Высокое количество нативных молекул ХП


Кхм.... А бывают "ненативные" молекулы ХП?))) Может просветите на сей счет?)) Кстати, что есть такое "нативная" молекула, а что такое "ненантивная? Может объясните языком химии?)))


линуксоид написал(а):


> мировые фармацевтические кампании производят хондропротекторы V поколения, захватывая рынки и увеличивая капитализацию данного типа препаратов


Мировые "фармацевтические компании" наращивают производство БАДни вы хотели сказать?))



линуксоид написал(а):


> Пы сы Тема явно для людей с глубокими знаниями по данному вопросу. И эти люди (а они есть на форуме ), предпочитают пока не принимать однозначного решения в отношении ХП, как и я лично.



Да ну, вот доктор Зинчук к примеру давно принял однозначное решение, может конечно его знания "неглубоки", но вы в той дискуссии так и не смогли толком объяснить, как молекула ХП обойдя "7 кругов ада" коими является для этой молекулы ЖКТ, попадет в неизменном виде в суставной хрящь (к примеру). Дискуссия вы так и закончили в стиле "сам дурак"))


----------



## линуксоид (7 Июл 2014)

Господин gudkov , Вы в миру ,чем занимаетесь , а имею ввиду вне блогосети?


> но вы в той дискуссии так и не смогли толком объяснить, как молекула ХП обойдя "7 кругов ада" коими является для этой молекулы ЖКТ, попадет в неизменном виде в суставной хрящь (к примеру).


Вот это позабавило больше всего.Простите ,не смог здержаться.В жизни всегда пытался вести дискуссию с тем кто понимает суть вопроса , пусть даже не так как я ,а имеет свою точку зрения.Но такую логику вижу впервые.Вы отрицаете попадание в ПС  ХП   ,которые находятся там априори.По Вашей логике их там быть не должно)))))))))))) Задумайтесь над моими словами.
Пы Сы  дискуссия с доктором Зинчуком ,была полезной для нас обоих.Но Вы вряд ли это поймете.


----------



## gudkov (10 Июл 2014)

линуксоид написал(а):


> Господин gudkov , Вы в миру ,чем занимаетесь , а имею ввиду вне блогосети?


Чем я занимаюсь, Вас нимало не касается, это во первых.


линуксоид написал(а):


> Вот это позабавило больше всего.Простите ,не смог здержаться.В жизни всегда пытался вести дискуссию с тем кто понимает суть вопроса , пусть даже не так как я ,а имеет свою точку зрения.Но такую логику вижу впервые.Вы отрицаете попадание в ПС ХП ,которые находятся там априори.По Вашей логике их там быть не должно)))))))))))) Задумайтесь над моими словами.
> Пы Сы дискуссия с доктором Зинчуком ,была полезной для нас обоих.Но Вы вряд ли это поймете.



А во вторых, Вы за корягу то не заводите)) То, что Вы называете ХП, прекрасно синтезируется нашим организмом именно априори. Хондроитин и глюкозамин, это попросту сложные углеводы (полисахариды) и каким образом данные сложные углеводы могут попасть в неизменном виде в сустав при пероральном приеме, т.е. через ЖКТ, это Вам надо доказывать. С таким же успехом Вы тут можете вещать, что к примеру крахмал при пероральном приеме всенепременно попадет туда "куда надо" в неизменном виде 

Насчет дискуссии с доктором Зинчуком, так повторюсь, что Вы в той самой дискуссии, так ничего и не доказали, заговорили в стиле "сам дурак" и на этом благополучно остались при своих. Чем и сейчас занимаетесь.


----------



## gudkov (10 Июл 2014)

*линуксоид*, Ну и просветите наконец по поводу "ненативных" и "нативных" молекул ХП)))))) Будьте любезны. Я уж постараюсь "понять"


----------



## линуксоид (11 Июл 2014)

gudkov написал(а):


> *линуксоид*, Ну и просветите наконец по поводу "ненативных" и "нативных" молекул ХП)))))) Будьте любезны. Я уж постараюсь "понять"


https://www.google.com.ua/webhp?tab=ww&ei=H_O-U42YCKej4gSqk4DACg&ved=0CBMQ1S4
в помощь


----------



## gudkov (16 Июл 2014)

линуксоид написал(а):


> https://www.google.com.ua/webhp?tab=ww&ei=H_O-U42YCKej4gSqk4DACg&ved=0CBMQ1S4
> в помощь



Гугль украинский это конечно хорошо. Но вы ведь тут чуть выше вовсю расписывали "нативность" "новых" молекул ХП "5 поколения", так что будьте добры просветить народ не отписками "сам в гугле ищи", а прямыми ссылками с ответом на заданный мною выше вопрос. Или вы тут просто цитируете инструкции очередной БАДни, пестрящие "нанотерминами", которые повергают несведущего человека в благоговейный трепет?  

Итак, я таки жду от вас прямого разъяснение, что есть такое "нативные" и "ненативные" молекулы ХП, причем именно ХП, обращаю еще раз внимание)))


----------



## ~Наталья~ (16 Июл 2014)

Я принимала "Дону" в порошке. Хорошо пошла)), но эффекта я не поняла.
Потом попробовала "Структум". Может, не тем концом таблетку проглотила )), но отравилась сразу, по-нехорошему, с первой же таблетки! Были все симптомы отравления, температура, плюс дикое головокружение и жжение по всему позвоночнику недели три, а после, как все это немного устаканилось, начали болеть суставы на руках.
Иногда говорят, что ХП никак не действуют, ещё как действуют! Только с точностью наоборот, как вышло в моём случае.
А после этого "Структума" и "Дона" стала давать такие же эффекты. Закинула и то и другое. Жизнь дороже. ))
Алфлутоп ставила два курса, но после него замечала, что сильно начинают суставы хрустеть. Не воспринял мой организм смесь кильки с селёдкой )).


----------



## Маша Иванова (30 Авг 2014)

Что-то пока положительного эффекта не поняла. Хондроксид и Хонду начала принимать за пару месяцев до того, как появилась проблема со спиной (конец апреля - начало мая 2014) из-за того, что при нагрузках в зале начали похрустовать колени. Когда в конце июня случилась секвестрированная грыжа L5-S1, ставили Дону, сейчас пью Артру. Ни плохого, ни хорошего сказать не могу. Как-то так...


----------



## шипящая в шиповнике (18 Сен 2014)

Я не буду больше вступать в дискуссию по поводу перорального приема препаратов, скажу лишь следующее: в прошлом году у меня был положительный опыт в/м введения Хондрогарда и сейчас, когда снова начал беспокоить коксартроз и артроз коленного сустава, я возобновила курс  и планирую провести 30 уколов через день. Сделав пока 5, могу сказать, что уже чувствую результат  - увеличилась подвижность колена и тазобедренного сустава, что меня очень радует, поскольку хожу с тростью.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (18 Сен 2014)

шипящая в шиповнике написал(а):


> был положительный опыт в/м введения Хондрогарда


и


шипящая в шиповнике написал(а):


> поскольку хожу с тростью.


Как-то эти 2 фразы не дополняют друг друга. Полагаться на одни только хондропротекторы не стоит. Это препараты с сомнительной эффективностью. Сустав можно поддерживать многими способами, но если Вы уже ходите с тростью, то надо оперироваться.


----------



## линуксоид (18 Сен 2014)

шипящая в шиповнике написал(а):


> Я не буду больше вступать в дискуссию по поводу перорального приема препаратов, скажу лишь следующее: в прошлом году у меня был положительный опыт в/м введения Хондрогарда и сейчас, когда снова начал беспокоить коксартроз и артроз коленного сустава, я возобновила курс  и планирую провести 30 уколов через день. Сделав пока 5, могу сказать, что уже чувствую результат  - увеличилась подвижность колена и тазобедренного сустава, что меня очень радует, поскольку хожу с тростью.


То что субъективно Вам стало легче это хорошо.Но вовсе не означает что Вам помогло реально.Вот если бы на снимке  изменения приняли бы положительный характер (либо процесс стабилизировался) это означало бы успех выраженный объективно имхо...
Пы Сы После курса отпишитесь о результатах.Было бы любопытно.Хоть и разговор про спину ,но коксартроз тоже довольно злободневная тема.


----------



## шипящая в шиповнике (18 Сен 2014)

> ...То что субъективно Вам стало легче это хорошо.Но вовсе не означает что Вам помогло реально.Вот если бы на снимке  изменения приняли бы положительный характер (либо процесс стабилизировался) это означало бы успех выраженный объективно имхо...
> Пы Сы После курса отпишитесь о результатах.Было бы любопытно.Хоть и разговор про спину ,но коксартроз тоже довольно злободневная тема...


Обязательно отпишусь!



Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> и
> 
> Как-то эти 2 фразы не дополняют друг друга. Полагаться на одни только хондропротекторы не стоит. Это препараты с сомнительной эффективностью. Сустав можно поддерживать многими способами, но если вы уже ходите с тростью, то надо оперироваться.



Я просто не стала вдаваться в подробности, почему хожу с тростью. Дело в том, что на этот форум я попала  из-за проблем позвоночника ( якобы!), от которых меня лечили 7 лет. В итоге выяснилось, что это  РС ( рассеянный склероз). Как следствие, сильнейшая атаксия ( очаг в мозжечке). Вот потому и трость, а  не по причине коксартроза....


----------



## линуксоид (18 Сен 2014)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> и
> 
> Как-то эти 2 фразы не дополняют друг друга. Полагаться на одни только хондропротекторы не стоит. Это препараты с сомнительной эффективностью. Сустав можно поддерживать многими способами, но если вы уже ходите с тростью, то надо оперироваться.


Отчего же доктор ? Лечение процесс динамический , сразу во время приема трость не откинешь -- разве что лечить будет Исус ,но это уже совсем другая история. Я в том плане ,что при переломе ноги накладывают гипс ,но выдают костыли вовсе не  потому что гипс не помог .И еще.Сомнительная эффективность ХП при заболеваниях спины.А вот при крупных суставах --- EULAR очень даже рекомендует ,а это КаК бЕ намекает что эффект есть.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (18 Сен 2014)

шипящая в шиповнике написал(а):


> Я просто не стала вдаваться в подробности, почему хожу с тростью. Дело в том, что на этот форум я попала  из-за проблем позвоночника ( якобы!), от которых меня лечили 7 лет. В итоге выяснилось, что это  РС ( рассеянный склероз). Как следствие, сильнейшая атаксия ( очаг в мозжечке). Вот потому и трость, а  не по причине коксартроза....


Приношу свои извинения, не знал историю вашей болезни.


----------



## шипящая в шиповнике (18 Сен 2014)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Приношу свои извинения, не знал историю вашей болезни.


Ди ничего страшного!


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (24 Апр 2015)

Уважаемое и заслуживающее доверия издание Британский медицинский журнал The BMJ опубликовало подробное исследование Пользы хондропротекторов:

bmj

Краткий полный перевод можно найти здесь:

Ссылка
Приведу только выводы:
*Выводы
Сетевой мета-анализ 10 крупных РКИ, проведенных у 3803 пациентов ОА коленного и тазобедренного суставов, не смог выявить какого-либо клинически значимого эффекта Г*, Х** или их комбинации в отношении уменьшения суставной боли или замедления сужения суставной щели в сравнении с плацебо.*

*Глюкозамин содержащие препараты
**Хондроэтин содержащие препараты.

Ну не действуют они, что поделаешь?! Сама идея этих препаратов порочна. Дело в том, что Веществ этих, что содержатся во всех этих "хондропротекторах" в зоне поражения хватает с избытком, а вот клеток, которые должны эти вещества укладывать в пострадавший сустав или межпозвоновый диск недостаточно. И лекарства эти ничем тут помочь не могут.


----------



## klyuha (25 Апр 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Ссылка


По этой же ссылке есть и другое мнение. 
http://www.rmj.ru/articles_685...


----------



## линуксоид (25 Апр 2015)

klyuha написал(а):


> По этой же ссылке есть и другое мнение.
> http://www.rmj.ru/articles_685...


Наталья, Леонида Михайловича не интересует другое мнение, изложенное в 32 комментариях к этой статье, написанной  в далеком 2010 году. Как и тот факт, что статья эта написана отделом статистики и является статистическим отчетом, что-то вроде мнения на основе результатов различных авторов. Почитайте комментарии. Вы поймете, о чем я.


----------



## klyuha (25 Апр 2015)

линуксоид написал(а):


> Почитайте комментарии. Вы поймете, о чем я.


Я, Андрей Алексеевич, другого понять не могу: как из этой статьи вывод о межпозвонковых дисках можно сделать, если в ней о них ни слова не сказано?  Или я что-то пропустила? )


----------



## линуксоид (25 Апр 2015)

klyuha написал(а):


> Я, Андрей Алексеевич, другого понять не могу: как из этой статьи вывод о межпозвонковых дисках можно сделать, если в ней о них ни слова не сказано?  Или я что-то пропустила? )


Нет. Вы ничего не пропустили. Но. Есть такой приднестровский писатель Виктор Груценко. Он как то сказал, что нежелающему видеть, не помогут даже очки увидеть то, что видят все..... Золотые слова...


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (27 Апр 2015)

klyuha написал(а):


> По этой же ссылке есть и другое мнение.
> http://www.rmj.ru/articles_685...


Мнения кого? Кто они такие? Сравнивать 60 исследований, проведенных по весьма не корректной методике (отсутствие контрольной группы с плацебо, применение НПВП, для оценки эффективности использовался только ВАШ и никаких подтверждений в инструментальных методах) с 3800 исследований гораздо более профессионального уровня, как минимум не корректно. Статья ни о чем и скорее всего заказная. А заявления типа: "При *остеоартрозе* концентрация ГЛ снижается, молекулы синовиальной гиалуроновой кислоты укорачиваются, что уменьшает вязкость синовиальной жидкости (рис. 3)" - вообще вводят в ступор, поскольку данный вопрос лежит за рамками инструментария исследователей и это заявление *ГОЛОСЛОВНО*. Где представленная гистология, биохимические исследования, исследования концентрации ГЛ в хрящах "до" и "после"? В общем, уважаемая  *klyuha*, ссылочка Ваша ни о чем не говорит.


линуксоид написал(а):


> Наталья, Леонида Михайловича не интересует другое мнение, изложенное в 32 комментариях к этой статье, написанной  в далеком 2010 году. Как и тот факт, что статья эта написана отделом статистики и является статистическим отчетом, что-то вроде мнения на основе результатов различных авторов. Почитайте комментарии. Вы поймете, о чем я.


Вы правы, меня не интересует мнение чайников. Потому что я так и не видел по настоящему серьезного исследования доказывающего роль *недостаточности (нехватки, малого количества в области пострадавшего хряща)* ХЭС, ГК, ГАГ и т.п. веществ в развитии ОА. А вот роль депрессии хондроцитов, угнетения всей сети РЭС вполне себе доказана. ОА развивается не из-за недостатка строительного материала, а из-за нехватки и пассивности строителей. Вот когда кто-то *убедительно* покажет что применение ХП увеличивает активность клеток РЭС и хондроцитов, тогда и возникнет оправданность применения этих препаратов. Грубо говоря: найдите способ активизировать макрофаг в зоне поражения и будет вам счастье. Пока я знаю только один вариант повышения активности нейтрофилов - это лазеротерапия, но доказано это только для ран и трофических язв.


----------



## vega2 (7 Янв 2016)

Ирония судьбы или как я профилактировалась хондропротекторами.
Услышав от подруги, как ее знакомая вылечилась мукосатом от боли в коленке и стала ласточкой взлетать по лестницам, я , страдая в то время от болей в колене и , несмотря на лечение у ортопеда от типа артроза, не имея улучшения, а, напротиа, только ухудшение, решила тоже мукосатом проколоться.
Забегая вперед, скажу, что боли в колене были обусловлены, как показало узи через два месца после обращения к ортопеду-травматологу, надрывом мениска, от которого еще и оторвался кусочек. Благодаря моей знакомой, бывшей медсестре, которая посоветовала мне сделать в сустав противовоспалительный укол, я его купила, пришла к врачу и попросила сделать. и все! Боль ушла, коленка вылечилась!
Но! Мукосат был уже куплен, на два курса по инструкции, и я таки решила его проколоть. Тем более почитав , что испвтывали в больницах, что есть результаты хорошие. Да и не пропадать же добру )))  к тому же и кроме коленок в организме других суставов хватает, пусть кушают и профилактируются.
Короче, второй курс я закончила в середине марта прошлого года.
А в апреле... у меня заболела сперва поясница. Но так как я заслуженный радикулитчик, то не придала особого значения, приняла обычные меры, покой, тепло, мазь, и как обычно, дней через десять отпустило поясницу.
Но! Вскорости начала болеть нога в икре и голени. Конечно, я не связала это со спиной, ибо отродясь нога у меня не болела. Но к маю месяцу заболела уже так, что ходить не смогла и ревмя ревела от болей. Далее  и по сей день , уже более 10 месяцев, боль-боль-боль, малорезультативное лечение , поиски причин боли. Что и привело меня на данный форум  https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/24886/  ибо пока живу надеюсь.

Ну а хондропротекторы я вряд ли буду еще принимать, хотя лечащий в данное время меня нейрохирург рекомендовал их прием.

Кстати, один забавный штрих. Невролог районной  поликлиники  всем назначает хондролон и т.п. , я спрашивала ортопеда ее мнение об эффективности. Она сказала  да фигня это , и тут же быстро  добавила "только не говорите неврологу!!! а то он на меня сердится, когда больные ему мое мнение сообщают"


----------



## Александр Громов (12 Янв 2016)

Принимал и принимаю терафлекс и артру. Влияние на боль в спине не заметил, да и никакого эфекта не замечаю ни на какие суставы. Единственное что - в самую первую неделю приема уменьшился звук в суставах. Но на тот момент во всех суставах не было боли, а звук периодически появлялся с дтства.

Хочу попробовать что-нибудь с айхерб - там дозировки больше и получается в разы дешевле.


----------



## Легенда (6 Мар 2016)

Иными словами садомазахизм какой-то...или великий эксперимент над собой)))


----------



## ~Наталья~ (7 Мар 2016)

У меня было дикое жжение по всему позвоночнику от Структума. В топку эту гадость!


----------



## Легенда (7 Мар 2016)

Александр Громов написал(а):


> Принимал и принимаю терафлекс и артру. Влияние на боль в спине не заметил, да и никакого эфекта не замечаю ни на какие суставы. Единственное что - в самую первую неделю приема уменьшился звук в суставах. Но на тот момент во всех суставах не было боли, а звук периодически появлялся с детства.



Хочу попробовать что-нибудь с айхерб - там дозировки больше и https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/2568/page-8 в разы дешевле.


----------



## горошек (7 Мар 2016)

Прочла всю тему. Не знаю, как на счёт доказанности... Но мне кажется, что производители ХП и сами не скрывают их низкую биодоступность. Т е, задуманно хорошо, но как донести туда куда надо, они и сами не знают. Но для людей с проблемами суставов и позвоночника, это как соломеннка для утопающего. Ничего другого из препаратов, которые реально действовали бы, всё равно нет. Поэтому пьём, хватаясь за эту соломенку. Я предпочитаю "Анимал флекс". Беру в магазинах спортивного питания. Дорого, да. Но спортсмены вроде хорошо отзываются. Там тоже много чего, как в геладринке. Но в "Геладринке" доза вит Е подходит к немыслимым пределам. А печёнка у нас одна. А если и другие витаминные комплексы ещё принимаешь? По мне, так магний тоже очень важен для той же соединительной ткани. Вообще, иногда думаю, что раньше люди здоровее были, потому что много каш и хлеба ели. А теперь в моде белок и овощи. А в " Анимал..." ещё и экстракт босвелии, который обладает противовоспалительным действие, как пишут по крайней мере. А сочетание ХП с НПВП не всем нужно. Длительный приём последних тоже нежелателен. А ХП пьют длительно.


----------



## Александр Громов (8 Мар 2016)

Легенда написал(а):


> Хочу попробовать что-нибудь с айхерб - там дозировки больше и https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/2568/page-8 в разы дешевле.


 не понял к чему ссылка.


горошек написал(а):


> Прочла всю тему. Не знаю, как на счёт доказанности... Но мне кажется, что производители ХП и сами не скрывают их низкую биодоступность. Т е, задуманно хорошо, но как донести туда куда надо, они и сами не знают. Но для людей с проблемами суставов и позвоночника, это как соломеннка для утопающего. Ничего другого из препаратов, которые реально действовали бы, всё равно нет. Поэтому пьём, хватаясь за эту соломенку. Я предпочитаю "Анимал флекс". Беру в магазинах спортивного питания. Дорого, да. Но спортсмены вроде хорошо отзываются. Там тоже много чего, как в геладринке. Но в "Геладринке" доза вит Е подходит к немыслимым пределам. А печёнка у нас одна. А если и другие витаминные комплексы ещё принимаешь? По мне, так магний тоже очень важен для той же соединительной ткани. Вообще, иногда думаю, что раньше люди здоровее были, потому что много каш и хлеба ели. А теперь в моде белок и овощи. А в " Анимал..." ещё и экстракт босвелии, который обладает противовоспалительным действие, как пишут по крайней мере. А сочетание ХП с НПВП не всем нужно. Длительный приём последних тоже нежелателен. А ХП пьют длительно.


Я считаю, что у этой марки всё переоценено. И на слизистую желудка похуже действует. чем обычные хондропротекторы.
Другие спортпитовские хондропротекторы, или аптечные, или с айхерб - дешевле и наверно лучше.
Желатин еще попробуйте. Иему по нему отдельную создал.


----------



## gudkov (8 Мар 2016)

горошек написал(а):


> Прочла всю тему. Не знаю, как на счёт доказанности... Но мне кажется, что производители ХП и сами не скрывают их низкую биодоступность. Т е, задуманно хорошо, но как донести туда куда надо, они и сами не знают. Но для людей с проблемами суставов и позвоночника, это как соломеннка для утопающего. Ничего другого из препаратов, которые реально действовали бы, всё равно нет. Поэтому пьём, хватаясь за эту соломенку. Я предпочитаю "Анимал флекс". Беру в магазинах спортивного питания. Дорого, да. Но спортсмены вроде хорошо отзываются. Там тоже много чего, как в геладринке. Но в "Геладринке" доза вит Е подходит к немыслимым пределам. А печёнка у нас одна. А если и другие витаминные комплексы ещё принимаешь? По мне, так магний тоже очень важен для той же соединительной ткани. Вообще, иногда думаю, что раньше люди здоровее были, потому что много каш и хлеба ели. А теперь в моде белок и овощи. А в " Анимал..." ещё и экстракт босвелии, который обладает противовоспалительным действие, как пишут по крайней мере. А сочетание ХП с НПВП не всем нужно. Длительный приём последних тоже нежелателен. А ХП пьют длительно.



"Анималфлекс" - деньги на ветер, точнее в унитаз, куда с мочой уплывают конские дозы "витаминов", которые организм не в состоянии усвоить. 

Люди раньше отнюдь не были здоровее, в 1913 году средний возраст жизни мужчины составлял 30 лет, женщины 32 года, к 30 годам потеря зубов и прочие "удовольствия", одна из главнейших причин как раз таки тот самый рацион из хлеба и каш, при тотальном недостатке того самого полноценного животного белка.

Хондропротекторы - тоже самое, что Анималфлекс, даже больше, т.е. эффективности совсем практически 0 (перорально), а деньги тоже в отхожее место.


----------



## линуксоид (9 Мар 2016)

Господин Гудков, с Вашей точкой зрения мы знакомы. Что то новое выдайте нагора,   Вам бы за мир агитировать во всем мире, войн бы с таким рвением никогда не было имхо..... Каждый все равно останется при своем мнении, не нужно так стараться, тут все прожженые  фундаменталисты.


----------



## La murr (9 Мар 2016)

линуксоид написал(а):


> Вам бы за мир агитировать во всем мире, войн бы с таким рвением никогда не было


----------



## горошек (9 Мар 2016)

gudkov написал(а):


> "Анималфлекс" - деньги на ветер, точнее в унитаз, куда с мочой уплывают конские дозы "витаминов", которые организм не в состоянии усвоить.
> 
> Люди раньше отнюдь не были здоровее, в 1913 году средний возраст жизни мужчины составлял 30 лет, женщины 32 года, к 30 годам потеря зубов и прочие "удовольствия", одна из главнейших причин как раз таки тот самый рацион из хлеба и каш, при тотальном недостатке того самого полноценного животного белка.
> 
> Хондропротекторы - тоже самое, что Анималфлекс, даже больше, т.е. эффективности совсем практически 0 (перорально), а деньги тоже в отхожее место.


Путано как-то. "Хондропротекторы - тоже самое, что Анималфлекс," Анимал и есть препарат, содержащий ХП, т е хондроитин и глюкозамин. На мой взгляд, самый оптимальный из них. Деньги на ветер? Может быть... Я сказала, что не знаю, помогает или нет, но эта та соломенка.... Как хорошо, что вы не врач. Больше всего боюсь врачей категоричных, которые считают только свои знания и опыт истинными и не оставляют выбора больному. Ну, кроме как пойти к другому врачу. А какие дозы витаминов в нём конские? Я не узрела.
В 1913.... Война, разруха, голод, да и медицина ещё ни самом низком уровне. Вот и продолжительность жизни. А мы раньше ездили в глухую деревню, где у бабки в 80 лет все передние зубы были уже сточены, но все свои. И болезнями суставов и позвоночника мамки и бабушки наши не страдали. Ели всё с хлебом. А мясо в деревнях было лишь когда скотину забьют, а молоко и яйца по сезону. И с зубами были и костями здоровыми. И сейчас, верующие люди почти полгода проводят в посту. Не заметила что-то, что болезней у них прибавилось. Я же, в молодости особенно, в погоне за фигурой, ела в основном белок. Столько вреда организму наделала! Ресницы даже выпадали. Каши и хлеб - это магний, витамины группы В, кремний, - всё для сердца, сосудов и суставов в том числе. Не говорю, что полноценный белок плохо, он необходим, но и злаковые имеют огромное значение в нашем питании.


----------



## gudkov (9 Мар 2016)

горошек написал(а):


> Путано как-то. "Хондропротекторы - тоже самое, что Анималфлекс," Анимал и есть препарат, содержащий ХП, т е хондроитин и глюкозамин. На мой взгляд, самый оптимальный из них. Деньги на ветер? Может быть... Я сказала, что не знаю, помогает или нет, но эта та соломенка.... Как хорошо, что вы не врач. Больше всего боюсь врачей категоричных, которые считают только свои знания и опыт истинными и не оставляют выбора больному. Ну, кроме как пойти к другому врачу. А какие дозы витаминов в нём конские? Я не узрела.
> В 1913.... Война, разруха, голод, да и медицина ещё ни самом низком уровне. Вот и продолжительность жизни. А мы раньше ездили в глухую деревню, где у бабки в 80 лет все передние зубы были уже сточены, но все свои. И болезнями суставов и позвоночника мамки и бабушки наши не страдали. Ели всё с хлебом. А мясо в деревнях было лишь когда скотину забьют, а молоко и яйца по сезону. И с зубами были и костями здоровыми. И сейчас, верующие люди почти полгода проводят в посту. Не заметила что-то, что болезней у них прибавилось. Я же, в молодости особенно, в погоне за фигурой, ела в основном белок. Столько вреда организму наделала! Ресницы даже выпадали. Каши и хлеб - это магний, витамины группы В, кремний, - всё для сердца, сосудов и суставов в том числе. Не говорю, что полноценный белок плохо, он необходим, но и злаковые имеют огромное значение в нашем питании.



Что путанного то, ХП - полный 0, Анималфлекс... - несоразмерная эффекту стоимость, купите Компливит за 150 руб. эффект от приема будет тот же.

В 1913, еще не было войны. Вы как бабке ездили в Советские времена, так скажите спасибо тем самым Советам, что бабка дожила до 80 лет, а не померла к 30 годам, от тифа, холеры, аппендицита, заворота кишок и прочих вроде "пустяшных" или на данный момент вообще не существующих хворей. Свои зубы в 80 лет, это спасибо хорошей генетике, а не кашам с хлебом, уверяю вас, подавляющему большинству людей с зубами так не везет. Насчет белка и ресниц дикая ересь, какой "белок" вы ели??? Для "сердца, сосудов " и т.п. достаточно обычного рациона современного человека, можно даже без хлеба и каш. Злкаовые одно из составляющих рациона, не более, в первую очередь источник углеводов и клетчатки, с таким же успехо можете кушать картоху и капусту + курица, творог и яйки, будете здоровее всех бабушек)))
Я уже вижу, что вы человек мягко говоря находящийся в плену желтых диетических стереотипов, "витамино-микроэлементомании" и т.п.


----------



## горошек (9 Мар 2016)

Вот опять вы самый умный и всем ярлыков навешиваете и всё про всех и всё знаете. Отсутствие сомнений в своей бесконечной правоте, тоже не признак большого ума. А ваш тон разговоров - не признак воспитанности. С такими я в дискуссии не вступаю. Не стоит оно времени и сил.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (10 Мар 2016)

gudkov написал(а):


> скажите спасибо тем самым Советам, что бабка дожила


Это точно, могло быть по-другому.


----------



## Легенда (10 Мар 2016)

Подруга от боли в суставах ходила держась за стену,пропила 2 стандарта(коробки) терафлекса и бегает по ступенькам,как коза)).Я от постоянной боли в пояснице тоже съела 2 упаковки терафлекса+1Артры ...и через 5 месяцев оказалась на столе у нейрохирурга.Видимо,каждому своё))


----------



## горошек (10 Мар 2016)

Александр Громов написал(а):


> не понял к чему ссылка.
> Я считаю, что у этой марки всё переоценено. И на слизистую желудка похуже действует. чем обычные хондропротекторы.
> Другие спортпитовские хондропротекторы, или аптечные, или с айхерб - дешевле и наверно лучше.
> Желатин еще попробуйте. Иему по нему отдельную создал.


А можно сказать конкретно, что в его составе так действует на слизистую желудка? Не на печёнку даже. Хондроитин и глюкозамин как везде. Разве что MSM (Метилсульфонилметан)? Это он так страшен по вашему? В Кстати, при его приёме реально меньше выпадает волос и кожа чище стала у знакомой. Или цетилмиристолеат? Вроде, тоже ничего ужасающего. Ну уж не куркума же желудок испортить может? Ну и все остальные компоненты вполне безобидные. Уж лучше, наверно, чем Артра с ибупрофеном. А какие тогда, по-вашему, другие лучше?


----------



## Александр Громов (12 Мар 2016)

1. Интересно знать, наблюдается ли у кого-нибудь в обсуждении влияние хондропротекторов на пищеварение? В побочках это указано. А я в начале этого года получил побочку от одновременного употребления внутрь аэртала, мидокалма и хондропротекторов - периодически болел желудок. Правда слабо. Затем примерно месяц организм реагировал поносом на выпивание молотого кофе, гороховую кашу, обед без мяса. Т.е. напоминает гастрит. Хондропротекторы - это вроде бы кислые соли, они должны закислять. На спортивных форумах читал, что у некоторых спортсменов от этого средства через месяц уже болит живот.
Ну а на меня в основном наверно действовал побочно аэртал.

2. Про энималфлекс. Вот в нем содержится имбирь и куркума. производитель в описании (найдите на их сайте) пишет, что эти две травки действуют восстанавливающе на суставы. Скажите мне, это правда или бред?

3. Кто из присутствующих пил хондропротекторы в дозах больше аптечных и какие побочки или основные эффекты получил? Аптечная доза - это по 0.5г глюкозамина + 0.5г хондроитина на таблетку (точнее на один прием) и пить три раза в день после приема пищи.
В спортивных хондропротекторах дозы больше - 0.7-2.5г каждой из двух составляющих на один прием. Рекомендуемая частота тоже 3 раза в день.


----------



## линуксоид (12 Мар 2016)

Американцы пьют глюкозамин годы в концентрации 1500 мг в месяц  ,огромный опыт применения + индустрия производства на миллиарды $ Все дураки?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (12 Мар 2016)

И одновременно являются ведущей страной по эндопротезированию...


----------



## Легенда (12 Мар 2016)

линуксоид написал(а):


> Американцы пьют глюкозамин годы в концентрации 1500 мг в месяц  ,огромный опыт применения + индустрия производства на миллиарды $ Все дураки?


АМЕРИЕАНЦЫ И ФАСТФУД ТОННАМИ ПОЕДАЮТ))


----------



## линуксоид (12 Мар 2016)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> И одновременно являются ведущей страной по эндопротезированию...


Безусловно, для них это доступно. У украинских пенсионеров пенсия 40$ в месяц , ничего странного? Или хотите сказать что уровень украинского эндопротезирования такой, что мы не нуждаемся в нем из-за отличных  методов консервативной терапии? Для наших пенсионеров скоро   НЕДОСТУПНО  будет основным словом в лексиконе. Хотя это уже совсем другая история.


Легенда написал(а):


> АМЕРИЕАНЦЫ И ФАСТФУД ТОННАМИ ПОЕДАЮТ))


Железный аргумент того как у них все плохо,  а у нас хорошо.


----------



## Александр Громов (12 Мар 2016)

линуксоид написал(а):


> Американцы пьют глюкозамин годы в концентрации 1500 мг в месяц  ,огромный опыт применения + индустрия производства на миллиарды $ Все дураки?





Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> И одновременно являются ведущей страной по эндопротезированию...


У американцев  существенно более массово (и на отдельный организм сильнее) выражена проблема ожирения, это факт. А для того, чтобы убить суставы не обязательно быть спортсменом, достаточно иметь ожирение. Тогда и суставы убьёшь, и межпозвоночные диски.
Потому у них и развито всё, что связано с индустрией больных суставов - в т.ч. препараты поддержки и протезирование.


линуксоид написал(а):


> Американцы пьют глюкозамин годы в концентрации 1500 мг в месяц


Вы имели ввиду не в месяц, а в один прием или в один день? Нет, производители не дураки однозначно. А потребители - неизвестно. Я сам пью их уже почти 2 года практически постоянно. Эффект был заметен только в первый месяц.


----------



## линуксоид (12 Мар 2016)

Александр Громов написал(а):


> Вы имели ввиду не в месяц, а в один прием или в один день? Нет, производители не дураки однозначно. А потребители - неизвестно. Я сам пью их уже почти 2 года практически постоянно. Эффект был заметен только в первый месяц.


Это суточная дозировка. Эффект Вы как оцените ?


Александр Громов написал(а):


> У американцев  существенно более массово (и на отдельный организм сильнее) выражена проблема ожирения, это факт. А для того, чтобы убить суставы не обязательно быть спортсменом, достаточно иметь ожирение. Тогда и суставы убьёшь, и межпозвоночные диски.
> Потому у них и развито всё, что связано с индустрией больных суставов - в т.ч. препараты поддержки и протезирование.


Полных людей среди них не больше чем среди нас. Зарплаты больше и возможности больше. И знания врачей там не меньше,  чтоб дурить больных назначением .  А назначают там часто, судя по медицинской прессе их.


----------



## горошек (12 Мар 2016)

Александр Громов написал(а):


> У американцев  существенно более массово (и на отдельный организм сильнее) выражена проблема ожирения, это факт. А для того, чтобы убить суставы не обязательно быть спортсменом, достаточно иметь ожирение. Тогда и суставы убьёшь, и межпозвоночные диски.
> Потому у них и развито всё, что связано с индустрией больных суставов - в т.ч. препараты поддержки и протезирование.


А я уже писала, что основная проблема заболеваний позвоночника - наследственность. Посмотрите вокруг: да, у толстых болят суставы, ног в основном, а позвоночники ( грыжи, сколиозы, кифозы ) больше у худых. Всё дело в  выработке соединительной ткани.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (12 Мар 2016)

линуксоид написал(а):


> А назначают там часто, судя по медицинской прессе их.


Cтраховые  эти назначения покрывают?


----------



## линуксоид (12 Мар 2016)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Cтраховые  эти назначения покрывают?


))))))))))))))))))))Отдельная тема )))))))))))).Да ,там подобных историй довольно много .Часть судится потому что не назначили ,часть потому что назначили.Зарабатывают юристы .


----------



## Корал (12 Мар 2016)

Александр Громов написал(а):


> 1. Интересно знать, наблюдается ли у кого-нибудь в обсуждении влияние хондропротекторов на пищеварение? В побочках это указано. А я в начале этого года получил побочку от одновременного употребления внутрь аэртала, мидокалма и хондропротекторов - периодически болел желудок. Правда слабо. Затем примерно месяц организм реагировал поносом на выпивание молотого кофе, гороховую кашу, обед без мяса. Т.е. напоминает гастрит. Хондропротекторы - это вроде бы кислые соли, они должны закислять. На спортивных форумах читал, что у некоторых спортсменов от этого средства через месяц уже болит живот.
> Ну а на меня в основном наверно действовал побочно аэртал.
> 
> 2. Про энималфлекс. Вот в нем содержится имбирь и куркума. производитель в описании (найдите на их сайте) пишет, что эти две травки действуют восстанавливающе на суставы. Скажите мне, это правда или бред?
> ...



У меня были большие проблемы с ЖКТ от микодалма, мовалиса, финлепсина и иже с ними. От хондропротекторов никакой побочки нет, хотя может преждевременно пишу, я только месяц пропила их. Но от вышеперечисленных уже через неделю был кошмар и ужас.

А мне интересно много ли их (хондропротекторов) разных видов и чем они отличаются, есть ли вообще принципиальное отличие. Мне выписали структум и донну.


----------



## Александр Громов (12 Мар 2016)

линуксоид написал(а):


> Это суточная дозировка. Эффект Вы как оцените ?
> 
> Полных людей среди них не больше чем среди нас. Зарплаты больше и возможности больше. И знания врачей там не меньше,  чтоб дурить больных назначением .  А назначают там часто, судя по медицинской прессе их.


Если суточная, то все спортивные и с айхерб хондропротекторы с дозировкой в 1.5-5 раз большей - это вред или бесполезная транспортировка в унитаз, как считаете?

Эффект заметил в первые недели приема - меньше стали трещать суставы. Они здоровые, но с детства безболезненно трещали как у отца.

А у меня такое впечатление, что полных там намного больше. Это бросается в глаза. И новости у нас всплывают иногда - то там в кинотеатрах кресла пошире ставят, то еще какая ерунда. не показатель конечно, новости у нас подобные могут быть полной фантастикой.
Про здравохранение там тоже противоречивые данные.



горошек написал(а):


> А я уже писала, что основная проблема заболеваний позвоночника - наследственность. Посмотрите вокруг: да, у толстых болят суставы, ног в основном, а позвоночники ( грыжи, сколиозы, кифозы ) больше у худых. Всё дело в  выработке соединительной ткани.


Я насколько сам сталкивался с проблемами знакомых - грыж больше у полных, причем не от спорта. Не говорю, что это показатель. Выборка небольшая. Сколиоз я совсем у людей не вижу ни у каких. Кифоз и лордоз у людей с лишним весом у каждого есть немаленький. Да и как его может не быть у них? 
Среди худых - протрузии, экструзии, грыжи знаю исключительно у спортсменов. Причем нет оснований полагать, что даже грыжи от спорта у них - у некоторых с детства грыжи, но они начинают заниматься спортом и занимаются уже с грыжами крайне активно. Знаю таких бегунов-марафонцев, ультрамарафонцев.
Но статистику по болячкам межпозвоночных дисков у худых хотел бы знать - я сам худой. МРТ пару месяцев назад показала, что есть и протрузия, и экструзия. Вывод: практически здоров, можно продолжать бег и тяжелый туризм.




Корал написал(а):


> У меня были большие проблемы с ЖКТ от микодалма, мовалиса, финлепсина и иже с ними. От хондропротекторов никакой побочки нет, хотя может преждевременно пишу, я только месяц пропила их. Но от вышеперечисленных уже через неделю был кошмар и ужас.


Интересно. Мидокалм, как говорят, практически пустышка. Про мовалис не помню. Вроде у него дешевый аналог есть. В инструкции к аэрталу написано про противопоказания при гастрите и язве. У меня формально гастрит не зарегистрирован, только холицистит. Но в области желудка боль еле заметная бывает при злоупотреблении сладким, яблоками и т.п. А после курса аэртала я около 2 месяев восстанавливался (от частого поноса по едва значимому поводу) - пил смекту, исключил содержащие клетчатку продлукты, меньше пил воду, пил желатин (он запирает), глютамин (он кормит микрофлору, тем восстанавливает состояние ЖКТ из любого отклонения в сторону золотой середины).



Корал написал(а):


> А мне интересно много ли их (хондропротекторов) разных видов и чем они отличаются, есть ли вообще принципиальное отличие. Мне выписали структум и донну.


А что там? Глюкозамин, хондроитин. В терминологии не силен, но добавлять могут кучу всего - микрокристаллическую серу, растительные жиры, пиаскледин, куркуму, имбирь, брокколи, яблоки. Действует ли это всё - вопрос. Те же жиры омега могут быть полезны по задумке, а могут вызвать понос (при передозе или в сочетании с маленьким перебором воды или с не теми продуктами) который дает обезвоживание и неусвоение жиров омега, а обезвоживание дает в моменте и обезвоживание суставов (и межпозвоночных дисков тоже), что повышает их износ. Так что если вы будете поднимать предметы или бегать в это время, то получите вероятно травмы или микротравмы.


----------



## линуксоид (12 Мар 2016)

Корал написал(а):


> А мне интересно много ли их (хондропротекторов) разных видов и чем они отличаются, есть ли вообще принципиальное отличие. Мне выписали структум и донну.


Это первых поколений. Донна  еще работает но очень слабо, структурум еще слабее ..... Не самый лучший выбор имхо....


----------



## линуксоид (12 Мар 2016)

Александр Громов написал(а):


> Если суточная, то все спортивные и с айхерб хондропротекторы с дозировкой в 1.5-5 раз большей - это вред или бесполезная транспортировка в унитаз, как считаете?


Сложный вопрос .Определиться однозначно не могу.Я верю в ХП ,но не для всех ситуаций и не для  межпозвоночных суставов .Для крупных суставов верю однозначно ,видел чудеса применения ,главное хороший ХП и четкое выполнение курса.Во всех случаях применение было однозначно позитивным результатом.Для межпозвоночных суставов таким похвастаться не могу.


----------



## Корал (12 Мар 2016)

линуксоид написал(а):


> Это первых поколений .Донна  еще работает но очень слабо ,структурум еще слабее .....Не самый лучший выбор имхо....



Спасибо большое, буду нервировать своего невролога

Интересно. Мидокалм, как говорят, практически пустышка. Про мовалис не помню. Вроде у него дешевый аналог есть. В инструкции к аэрталу написано про противопоказания при гастрите и язве. У меня формально гастрит не зарегистрирован, только холицистит. Но в области желудка боль еле заметная бывает при злоупотреблении сладким, яблоками и т.п. А после курса аэртала я около 2 месяев восстанавливался (от частого поноса по едва значимому поводу) - пил смекту, исключил содержащие клетчатку продлукты, меньше пил воду, пил желатин (он запирает), глютамин (он кормит микрофлору, тем восстанавливает состояние ЖКТ из любого отклонения в сторону золотой середины).


Конкретно в моём случае, пустышкой оказалось всё, вредные побочные были в большом количестве, а конкретно помощи в проблеме НОЛЬ. Хотя, сейчас как ни странно, я этому рада, потому что большое количество знакомых поколют укольчики, боль прошла и всё, скачут козликами, ничего ведь не болит, хотя не нужно сильно ковырять инет, чтобы понять, что это ТОЛЬКО снятие болевого синдрома, саму проблему это не решает. А тут волей неволей будешь искать решение проблемы))



линуксоид написал(а):


> Сложный вопрос .Определиться однозначно не могу.Я верю в ХП ,но не для всех ситуаций и не для  межпозвоночных суставов .Для крупных суставов верю однозначно ,видел чудеса применения ,главное хороший ХП и четкое выполнение курса.Во всех случаях применение было однозначно позитивным результатом.Для межпозвоночных суставов таким похвастаться не могу.



Не подскажете, при шейном остеохондрозе, какие лично Вы считаете лучшими?? "Хорошо себя зарекомендовали такие хондропротекторы при остеохондрозе шейного отдела, как Румалон и препарат отечественного производства Коллаген Ультра", вот что нашла в инете... и ещё вопрос, можно ли в процессе менять препарат??


----------



## линуксоид (12 Мар 2016)

Корал написал(а):


> Не подскажете, при шейном остеохондрозе, какие лично Вы считаете лучшими?? "Хорошо себя зарекомендовали такие хондропротекторы при остеохондрозе шейного отдела, как Румалон и препарат отечественного производства Коллаген Ультра", вот что нашла в инете... и ещё вопрос, можно ли в процессе менять препарат??


Если Вы читали то что я написал выше ,то увидили бы что я не считаю применение ХП при заболевании позвоночника оправданным  тк.достоверных свединий о его пользе в этом случае 50/50 , ХП имеют доказанное действие только для крупных суставов.Для позвоночника пока нету такой однозначности имхо....так что  я не в курсе ,что лучше.Все на Ваш страх и риск.Прочитайте про Артродол(Хондрогард) дозировка  200мг сутки .Курс 28-30 инъекций  каждый день.


----------



## Корал (13 Мар 2016)

линуксоид написал(а):


> Если Вы читали то что я написал выше ,то увидили бы что я не считаю применение ХП при заболевании позвоночника оправданным  тк.достоверных свединий о его пользе в этом случае 50/50 , ХП имеют доказанное действие только для крупных суставов.Для позвоночника пока нету такой однозначности имхо....так что  я не в курсе ,что лучше.Все на Ваш страх и риск.Прочитайте про Артродол(Хондрогард) дозировка  200мг сутки .Курс 28-30 инъекций  каждый день.



Спасибо, я действительно не увидела, что Вы не считаете их применение оправданным...


----------



## gudkov (13 Мар 2016)

линуксоид написал(а):


> Для крупных суставов верю однозначно ,видел чудеса применения


А вы точно врач,а не служитель религиозного культа? 


линуксоид написал(а):


> Курс 28-30 инъекций каждый день.


ешкин кот....


----------



## La murr (13 Мар 2016)

Корал написал(а):


> Мидокалм, как говорят, практически пустышка. Про мовалис не помню.


Мидокалм - миорелаксант.
Мовалис - НПВС.
Хондропротекторами данные препараты не являются.


----------



## Александр Громов (13 Мар 2016)

Корал написал(а):


> большое количество знакомых поколют укольчики, боль прошла и всё, скачут козликами, ничего ведь не болит, хотя не нужно сильно ковырять инет, чтобы понять, что это ТОЛЬКО снятие болевого синдрома, саму проблему это не решает. А тут волей неволей будешь искать решение проблемы))


А я насколько знаю, из тех таблеток в основном как раз противовоспалительное действие, т.е. именно лечение.


линуксоид написал(а):


> Для крупных суставов верю однозначно,...Для межпозвоночных суставов таким похвастаться не могу.


Я в основном насчет крупных суставов. Я бегаю несколько месяцев в год и хожу в 1-2 оч сложных похода. Потому верю в дейчтвенность загружаться хондропротекторами за 3 месяца до похода. А хороший - это какой? Я пил Артру и Терафлекс, поглядываю на многочисленные с сайта iherb, как раз сейчас  доллар подешевел - можно закупиться. Они выходят дешевле аптечных при большей дозировке (да и если бы дозировка была той же, то всё равно были бы дешевле в пересчете на одну таблетку). И говорят, что сайт строго следит за подлинностью, якобы подделок там нет.



La murr написал(а):


> Хондропротекторами данные препараты не являются.


Про это знаю. А вот про классификацию мидокалма и всего остального - не в курсе.


----------



## Корал (13 Мар 2016)

Александр Громов написал(а):


> А я насколько знаю, из тех таблеток в основном как раз противовоспалительное действие, т.е. именно лечение.



Вы правы, отчасти, НО воспаление это следствие проблемы, сама проблема в другом либо остеохондроз, либо ещё куча страшных буков, которые я тут на форуме вычитала. А это уже таблетками не вылечишь. Нужно менять весь стиль жизни, ИМХО.


----------



## 44Евгений44 (13 Мар 2016)

Внесу свою лепту в данный вопрос. 22 года, имеется спондилоартроз всего поясничного отдела( по МРТ больше в сегменте L4-L5). Так вот. Год мучений и хождения по врачам. По назначению врача вертебролога принимаю хондрогард (хондроитин сульфат, проставлено уже 23 инъекции), а так же артрокер ( действующее вещество диацереин, месяц приема по 2 таблетки утром и вечером). Всё, больше никаких препаратов.
До приема - тянуще-режущие боли внизу поясницы, с отдачей по задним поверхностям до ровно колен.
Примерно после 20 инъекций и месяца приема диацереина отмечается стойкое улучшение состояния, боли практически нет, есть  легкий дискомфорт в пояснице.
Также что удалось мне накопать - есть несколько статей( примерно 10) об эффективности ХС и Г за разные года в журнале научно-практическая ревматология, с исследованиями. Кому интересно почитайте.
Также специально спрашивал мнения врачей:
мнение нейрохирурга, - помогают;
мнение врача ревматолога, к.м.н. - хрящь не восстанавливают, но снимают воспаление и уменьшают болевой синдром. Научно доказано? Конечно.
Я думаю, что истина где-то посередине. Скорее всего помогают на самых начальных стадиях...


----------



## линуксоид (13 Мар 2016)

Про хондрогард слышал ,но о Артродоле  отзывы лучше .


----------



## Александр Громов (14 Мар 2016)

44Евгений44 написал(а):


> Внесу свою лепту


Хондрогард вам куда ставят? Если бы речь была о коленях, то в сустав, а если ...позвоночник?

А мне невролог сказал, что спондилоз (спондилоартроз вроде примерно то же самое) это не страшно (по крайней мере начальные проявления, что у меня и в ПО, и в ГО)


----------



## 44Евгений44 (15 Мар 2016)

> Хондрогард вам куда ставят?


Мне мама в ягодицу ставит, внутримышечно тоесть, как в инструкции. В проекции суставов вроде бы только блокады делают. Мне интересно другое, а может ли быть от хондропротекторов зависимость, тоесть организм сам перестанет вырабатывать ХС и Г и придется вечно на них сидеть?)))
Спондилез может стеноз вызвать насколько я знаю, а это уже очень плохо, так как давление может быть на спинной мозг. Нестрашно то нестрашно конечно, но на последних стадиях достает, будут боли, но не такие как при грыжах (стреляющие по описаниям), а небольшие и ноющие. Неврологов послушать дак всё нестрашно, ага)


----------



## Александр Громов (15 Мар 2016)

44Евгений44 написал(а):


> Неврологов послушать дак всё нестрашно, ага)


Это интересный вопрос. Советы врачей в моей теме были двух типов:
1) ты здоров, отдохни, легонечко укрепи мышцы, затем бегай и ходи в походы
2) пора забыть о спорте, ничего нельзя, болячки будут прогрессировать
Все врачи серьёзные специалисты.
Но про начальные проявления деформирующего спонлдилёза или спондилоартроза - говорят, что ерунда. Как понял, это некие наросты на ребрах позвонков, которые по идее могут ограничить подвижность, возникают от нагрузок, взятых без разминки.

Зависимость вряд ли будет. Эти таблетки может и не работают совсем. А вот в желудке среду закислить могут, я считаю. Хотя уважаемый Доктор Ступин (если я его правильно понял) говорит, будто бы если веришь в безвредность, то будет безвредно.


----------



## 44Евгений44 (15 Мар 2016)

> Эти таблетки может и не работают совсем.


А как же тогда исследования наши? Думаете имеется финансовая заинтересованность? 


> Но про начальные проявления деформирующего спонлдилёза или спондилоартроза - говорят, что ерунда. Как понял, это некие наросты на ребрах позвонков, которые по идее могут ограничить подвижность, возникают от нагрузок, взятых без разминки.


Не совсем ерунда, так как они и на корешки давить могут. Я придерживаюсь мнения второго лагеря врачей, хотя смотря какой спорт, советуют плавание в основном.


----------



## Александр Громов (15 Мар 2016)

44Евгений44 написал(а):


> А как же тогда исследования наши? Думаете имеется финансовая заинтересованность?
> 
> Не совсем ерунда, так как они и на корешки давить могут. Я придерживаюсь мнения второго лагеря врачей, хотя смотря какой спорт, советуют плавание в основном.


ну если коротко, что касается выбора на деле я пью хондропротекторы два раза в год по три месяца. Сомнений у меня куча на этот счет.

А я знаю серьёзных спортсменов, которые ходят в горы и крайне много бегают и катаются на горных лыжах с несколькими грыжами в пояснице (не то что мои экструзия, протрузия, начальные проявления спондилеза и остеохондроз).


----------



## линуксоид (15 Мар 2016)

Александр Громов написал(а):


> Это интересный вопрос. Советы врачей в моей теме были двух типов:
> 1) ты здоров, отдохни, легонечко укрепи мышцы, затем бегай и ходи в походы
> 2) пора забыть о спорте, ничего нельзя, болячки будут прогрессировать
> Все врачи серьёзные специалисты.
> ...


Мне кажется Вы его просто  выцепили из контекста .Доказательная медицина плевать хотела верите Вы в нее или нет.Ей  нет дела до веры ,в том то и фокус.....


----------



## 44Евгений44 (15 Мар 2016)

> ну если коротко, что касается выбора на деле я пью хондропротекторы два раза в год по три месяца.


А какие именно принимали? Есть ли эффект у вас? Принимаете только ХП, или ещё и НПВП?


> А я знаю серьёзных спортсменов, которые ходят в горы и крайне много бегают и катаются на горных лыжах с несколькими грыжами в пояснице


Так то оно так конечно, но все равно это заболевание и серьезное, Вы и сами знаете)


----------



## линуксоид (16 Мар 2016)

Кстати, не все знают, что НПВС имеют еще и классификацию на хондропротекторного, хондронейтрального, хондродеструктивного действия...


----------



## 44Евгений44 (16 Мар 2016)

> хондродеструктивного действия...


Это какие, например, названия препаратов?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (16 Мар 2016)

http://www.rmj.ru/articles/revmatol...preparatov_na_metabolizm_sustavnogo_hryascha/


----------



## линуксоид (16 Мар 2016)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> http://www.rmj.ru/articles/revmatol...preparatov_na_metabolizm_sustavnogo_hryascha/


Доктор спасибо за ссылку ,еще раз прочитал ,освежил память))))


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (16 Мар 2016)

аэртал  пропиарился)))


----------



## линуксоид (16 Мар 2016)

Статейка и вправду замечательная .Я до этого не видел что бы в одном месте НПС делились на такие пруппы по отношению к действию на хрящевую ткань.Замечательная статейка.


----------



## 44Евгений44 (18 Мар 2016)

http://www.rmj.ru/articles/revmatol...-rezonansnoy_tomografii_kolennogo_sustava/?44
У кого какое мнение по поводу этой статьи?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (18 Мар 2016)

Тип данных уровень 3
степень  рекомендаций "С"


----------



## 44Евгений44 (18 Мар 2016)

Хорошо, а как же тогда то, что хондроитин сульфат рекомендован Европейской Антиревмаческой лигой в качестве лекарственного средства, обладающего высоким уровнем доказательности при лечении остеоартроза коленных (1А) и тазобедренных (1В) суставов (EULAR, 2003/2004) ?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (18 Мар 2016)

44Евгений44 написал(а):


> Хорошо, а как же тогда то, что хондроитин сульфат рекомендован Европейской Антиревмаческой лигой в качестве лекарственного средства, обладающего высоким уровнем доказательности при лечении остеоартроза коленных (1А) и тазобедренных (1В) суставов (EULAR, 2003/2004) ?


Всегда нужно смотреть оригиналы))) как говорил Хаус "все врут")))
Вот эти рекомендации, http://ard.bmj.com/content/64/5/669.full
 смотрим пункт 7 в конце выводы:
"In conclusion, there is no direct evidence to support the clinical benefits (pain relief and functional improvement) of GS in hip OA, though there is category Ia evidence for OA of any joint. One RCT (category Ib) demonstrates that CS effectively reduces pain and functional disability due to hip OA. The symptomatic benefits of ASU and diacerhein are inconclusive (category Ib) and the evidence for HA is poor (category III). The structure modifying effect and cost effectiveness of SYSADOA have yet to be established."
машинный перевод:
"В заключение, нет прямых доказательств того, чтобы поддержать клинические преимущества (облегчение боли и функциональное улучшение) Г.С. в ОА тазобедренного сустава, хотя есть категория Ia доказательства ОА любого сустава. Одна RCT (категория Ib) показывает, что CS эффективно уменьшает боль и функциональной инвалидности в связи с ОА тазобедренного сустава. Симптоматического преимущества АГУ и diacerhein не являются окончательными (категория Ib) и доказательства HA беден (категория III). до сих пор не создана структура изменения эффекта и экономической эффективности SYSADOA."
машинный перевод всей статьи:
https://translate.googleusercontent...9.full&usg=ALkJrhjSXrxAeXA8JIyVo1Vu5Pl4FPNucg


----------



## 44Евгений44 (19 Мар 2016)

Хорошо, полной доказанности нет. Но очень радует то, что есть много статей и наших, и зарубежных об эффективности как симптом-модифицирующих препаратов. 
Игорь Зинчук, Вы доверяете статьям, публикуемым в Американском колледже ревматологии? 
Есть статья http://www.rheumatology.org/About-Us/Newsroom/Press-Releases/ArticleType/ArticleView/ArticleID/708 от 9 ноября 2015, новая тоесть. В ней подмечено уменьшение объема хряща в колене по МРТ за счет принятия хондроитина лекарственного, тоесть не пищевая добавка. Никаких торговых марок препаратов нет. Только название вещества. Исследовал д.м.н.,профессор медицины Университета Монреаля Жан-Пьер Пеллетье.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (19 Мар 2016)

44Евгений44 написал(а):


> Вы доверяете статьям,


Нет, конечно. Я доверяю только здравому смыслу (читать: пат. анатомии и пат. физиологии). Если учесть, что диск получает питание через костную ткань прилежащих к нему позвонков (замыкательные пластинки), и уже более 40 лет всем известно, что начало дегенерации это именно склероз замыкательных пластинок, при котором сосуды которые там располагались и обеспечивали транспорт в хрящевую ткань, уничтожаются безвозвратно и навсегда, то здравый смысл задает резонный вопрос, КАК (как, Карл????!!!!)))) при уничтоженном транспорте вы собираетесь загнать в хрящ весь этот желатин. При этом тот же здравый смысл утверждает, что желатин и дегенеративно-дистрофические процессы на западном полушарии ничем не отличаются от таковых в восточном и поэтому мне глубоко до одного места публикации, которые противоречат здравому смыслу, хоть там хоть тут.


----------



## линуксоид (19 Мар 2016)

44Евгений44 написал(а):


> Хорошо, полной доказанности нет. Но очень радует то, что есть много статей и наших, и зарубежных об эффективности как симптом-модифицирующих препаратов.
> Игорь Зинчук, Вы доверяете статьям, публикуемым в Американском колледже ревматологии?
> Есть статья http://www.rheumatology.org/About-Us/Newsroom/Press-Releases/ArticleType/ArticleView/ArticleID/708 от 9 ноября 2015, новая тоесть. В ней подмечено уменьшение объема хряща в колене по МРТ за счет принятия хондроитина лекарственного, тоесть не пищевая добавка. Никаких торговых марок препаратов нет. Только название вещества. Исследовал д.м.н.,профессор медицины Университета Монреаля Жан-Пьер Пеллетье.


Разве  это только одна статья?)))))Тысячи их . Точно столько сколько примеров успешного однозначного применения.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Мар 2016)

А где же там про позвоночник, там про крупные суставы.


----------



## 44Евгений44 (20 Мар 2016)

> А где же там про позвоночник


Да, речь про крупные суставы. А что, маленькие по другому устроены как-то?
Игорь Зинчук, речь идет не про питание дисков, а про питание хряща крупных суставов, и, возможно, фасеточных.
А вот испанские исследования https://www.researchgate.net/profile/Valentina_Calamia/publications/2 Опять же, никаких торговых марок, только названия веществ. Опыты in vivo и in vitro, никаких опросов населения и прочих поверхностных исследований.
Что интересно, препарат Дона вы можете найти на сайте немецкой русифицированной аптеки, с инструкцией, где он значится как лекарственный препарат. 

Модератор: удалена ссылка на коммерческий ресурс, нарушающая Правила форума.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Мар 2016)

А где же там про позвоночник, там про крупные суставы.


44Евгений44 написал(а):


> Да, речь про крупные суставы. А что, маленькие по другому устроены как-то?



По другому.


----------



## 44Евгений44 (20 Мар 2016)

> По другому.


Конструкция другая бесспорно, но ведь суставной хрящ то присутствует)
Доктор Ступин, каково Ваше мнение относительно статей? Ну неужели некоторые исследования (вот испанские например) в пробирке и в организме не приближены к истине?

https://shop.apotal.de/images/ecommerce/02/33/02334389_2010-03_de_o.pdf Вот инструкция к Доне. Там говорится, что это лекарство. Обратите внимание, в сортаменте есть и другие препараты, в инструкциях некоторых сразу написано ,что это пищевая добавка. Вот например https://shop.apotal.de/images/ecommerce/03/93/03937983_2014-12_de_o.pdf  Nahrungsergänzungsmittel. Так что не всё однозначно!


----------



## линуксоид (20 Мар 2016)

44Евгений44 написал(а):


> Да, речь про крупные суставы. А что, маленькие по другому устроены как-то?
> Игорь Зинчук, речь идет не про питание дисков, а про питание хряща крупных суставов, и, возможно, фасеточных.
> А вот испанские исследования https://www.researchgate.net/profile/Valentina_Calamia/publications/2 Опять же, никаких торговых марок, только названия веществ. Опыты in vivo и in vitro, никаких опросов населения и прочих поверхностных исследований.
> Что интересно, препарат Дона вы можете найти на сайте немецкой русифицированной аптеки, с инструкцией, где он значится как лекарственный препарат.
> ...


Есть ньюансы по межпозвоночным сегментам. Там хоть тоже волокнистый хрящ, но имеется гиалиновое ядро. Оно в принципе отличается по строению, хотя несет всю осевую нагрузку. Именно поэтому ХП и по другому тут работают. Холивары идут именно по этому поводу. На счет крупных суставов пессимисты уже помалкивают. Последний бастион - межпозвоночные сегменты. Влияют или нет ХП, вот о чем речь...


----------



## Александр Громов (20 Мар 2016)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> аэртал  пропиарился)))


А ацеклофенак есть только внутрь и только в ароматизированном коктейле?
И уважаемый Доктор Ступин недавно писал, что из НПВП самый эффективный (во всяком случае для снятия острого остеохондроза ПОП) и самый вредный - диклофенак. А в статье - ацеклофенак. Где правда?


----------



## линуксоид (20 Мар 2016)

Правы и Доктор Ступин, и статья. Все дело в конкретной ситуации. У Диклофенака  одинаковое действие на боль-жар-воспаление. Поэтому его называют ЗОЛОТЫМ ВЫБОРОМ. Все остальные НПВС имеют  разное действие на боль-жар -воспаление. У кого-то действие на боль выше, чем на жар, у других способность снимать воспаление больше, чем снимать боль и т.д. Диклофенак один из первых НПВС, с тех пор их селективность сильно продвинулась вперед.


----------



## Александр Громов (20 Мар 2016)

И почему кетопрофена нет в статье? Он какого-то принципиально другого класса?

Фу, про кровотечения аж страшно. У меня после ацеклофенака (40 порошков съел в режиме три раза в день) некое подобие гастрита. Надо питание корректировать при его приеме. Но раз это производная уксусной кислоты, то с другой стороны, защелачивание может нейтрализовать не только закисление, но и полезный эффект препарата. Непонятно как и рыбку съесть и в лужу не сесть.

Кстати, я статью видимо невнимательно читал, не отразил, где там вредящие хрящам НПВП.

А кетопрофен нашел в продаже в свечах. Надо бы разобраться, не вредны ли свечи. А-то еще наломаю дров, там себе слизистую поврежу.

Мне же от остеохондроза ПОП прописали мази с кетопрофеном.

Кстати, не нашел нигде инфу о побочках от кетопрофена, при которых якобы то ли эйфория, то  ли еще какая ерунда. Слышал от одного молодого врача. Может кто из присутствующих докторов подскажет что это за эффект, чем вреден, опасен, особенно в высоких горах и при сильных физических нагрузках.

А нет, нашел: "Хондронегативным влиянием на хрящ обладают индометацин, пироксикам, напроксен и некоторые другие традиционные НПВП, хондронейтральным – ибупрофен, диклофенак, хондропротективным – ацеклофенак, кетопрофен и мелоксикам.".

И  скажите мне, в чем заключаются побочки и вред НПВП? Знаю про вред для слизистой желудка, а еще? В одной из тем на форуме читал от пациента, что диклофенак якобы плохо действует на щитовидку. Это правда?Замечал несколько раз, что если намажу утром поясницу кетопрофеновой мазью, то появляется сонливость чтоли. Но это при недосыпе, так что возможно грешу на него зря.


----------



## 44Евгений44 (20 Мар 2016)

линуксоид написал(а):
			
		

> Именно поэтому ХП и по другому тут работают. Холивары идут именно по этому поводу.


А у Вас есть статьи исследований именно относительно позвоночника? Если есть скиньте плиз буду благодарен)


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (20 Мар 2016)

44Евгений44 написал(а):


> Игорь Зинчук, речь идет не про питание дисков, а про питание хряща крупных суставов, и, возможно, фасеточных.


Питание суставных хрящей идентично дискам. Оно осуществляется  только через сосуды, располагающиеся в предлежащей  костной ткани, на которой лежит хрящ, и частично через синовиальную жидкость. Статья, которую я Вам дал изучить, целиком и полностью говорит о крупных суставах. Не понимаю Ваши упреки, там слова нет о позвоночнике))) Всегда пользуйтесь здравым смыслом, не идите на поводу и требуйте именно патофизиологического обоснования. Вопрос остается открытым: КАК фирма изготовитель смогла ОБЕСПЕЧИТЬ ПОПАДАНИЕ ЖЕЛАТИНА В ХРЯЩ, ЕСЛИ ТРАНСПОРТА НЕТ?


----------



## 44Евгений44 (4 Апр 2016)

Игорь Зинчук, здравствуйте! Скажите пожалуйста, а что Вам известно о побочных эффектах от хондропротекторов? Насколько сильно при длительном приеме они могут влиять на почки, печень, ЖКТ и прочие органы? Может ли оказаться так, что через 10 лет приема "посадится" печень например? Есть ли какая-то статистика?
Так же хотелось бы узнать, куда деваются при приеме ХП катионы натрия?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (4 Апр 2016)

Никакой побочки нет, это желатин. Вас не пугают побочные действия желатина?


----------



## 44Евгений44 (7 Апр 2016)

К сожалению вынужден изменить своё мнение по поводу ХП. На личном примере проставил 30 уколов хондрогарда,18 инъекций доны, а также выпил 100 таблеток артрокера. Боль как была, так и осталась. В начале курса боль немного ушла, но это скорее от артрокера, но он относится к НПВП.


----------



## Александр Громов (8 Апр 2016)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Никакой побочки нет, это желатин. Вас не пугают побочные действия желатина?


Желатин забирает из пропускной способности печени... Всмысле если у печени есть ресурс в день фильтровать столько-то граммов жира, то желатин вопринимается как жир печенью. Наверняка это основной вред.

А я впервые слышу, что это желатин. Я понял, что это "грубо говоря", но всё равно впервые слышу и не верится даже.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (8 Апр 2016)

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Пищевой_желатин


----------



## gudkov (9 Апр 2016)

Александр Громов написал(а):


> желатин вопринимается как жир печенью.



Что за ахинея, желатин это просто белок. Самый неполноценный и бедный по аминокислотному составу животный белок, и не более того.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (9 Апр 2016)

Точнее будет сказать денатурат белка коллагена, коллаген это и есть то, из чего состоит хрящ))) Напишите на пакетике с желатином Дона, или Терафлекс и не ошибётесь, дёшево и сердито))) Именно по этой причине в США эти продукты (хондропротекторы) продаются не в аптеках, а  в гастрономах, в отделе биологические добавки.


----------



## Александр Громов (9 Апр 2016)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Точнее будет сказать денатурат белка коллагена, коллаген это и есть то, из чего состоит хрящ))) Напишите на пакетике с желатином Дона, или Терафлекс и не ошибётесь, дёшево и сердито))) Именно по этой причине в США эти продукты (хондропротекторы) продаются не в аптеках, а  в гастрономах, в отделе биологические добавки.


По ссылке разве аргумент в пользу того, что глюкозамин и хондроитин - это есть желатин?

Кстати говоря, я задумался о математике.
Желатин в ашане (марка "каждый день") 10 руб за 10 г (пакет на один раз). Желатин другого производителя в два раза дороже.
Хондропротекторы: артра 1500 руб за 120 таб (там по полграмма хондроитина и столько же глюкозамина в одной таблетке). 3 таблетки в день или 37.5 руб в день.
Если это аналоги, то дозы одинаковы? И если нет, то какие дозы одинаковы? Для сопоставления стоимости.



gudkov написал(а):


> Что за ахинея, желатин это просто белок. Самый неполноценный и бедный по аминокислотному составу животный белок, и не более того.


Желатин ухудшает жировую инфильтрацию печени.


----------



## gudkov (9 Апр 2016)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Точнее будет сказать денатурат белка коллагена, коллаген это и есть то, из чего состоит хрящ))) Напишите на пакетике с желатином Дона, или Терафлекс и не ошибётесь, дёшево и сердито))) Именно по этой причине в США эти продукты (хондропротекторы) продаются не в аптеках, а  в гастрономах, в отделе биологические добавки.



Ну..., для более менее приемлемого усваивания нужен гидролизат коллагена, пищевой желатин гидролизатом не является, усваиваемость его весьма низкая. Да и в гидролизате смысла нет (неполноценный белок), разве, что в дешевизне по сравнению с изолятами и гидролизатами других животных белков (обычно это спортпит).


Александр Громов написал(а):


> По ссылке разве аргумент в пользу того, что глюкозамин и хондроитин - это есть желатин?
> 
> Кстати говоря, я задумался о математике.
> Желатин в ашане (марка "каждый день") 10 руб за 10 г (пакет на один раз). Желатин другого производителя в два раза дороже.
> ...



Львиная доля желатина из ашана проследует напрямую в ваш унитаз, в неизменном виде. Про печень еще раз повторю дикая ересь.


----------



## Александр Громов (9 Апр 2016)

Что тогда кушать для укрепления и восстановления суставов?


----------



## La murr (9 Апр 2016)

Александр Громов написал(а):


> Что тогда кушать для укрепления и восстановления суставов?


Александр, полюбопытствуйте - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/8555/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/14514/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/24486/


----------



## gudkov (9 Апр 2016)

Александр Громов написал(а):


> Что тогда кушать для укрепления и восстановления суставов?



Суставы не "восстанавливаются", если уже разрушены. А кушать, что угодно + побольше полноценного животного белка. 

Холодец это "народные предания"))) Из области "кушать желатин".


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (13 Апр 2016)

gudkov написал(а):


> Холодец это "народные предания"))) Из области "кушать желатин".


Не, ну это просто возмущает, что значит предание???? А с водкой и горчичкой, или хреном???? Это же песня, а не предание))))



Александр Громов написал(а):


> По ссылке разве аргумент в пользу того, что глюкозамин и хондроитин - это есть желатин?


 По ссылке начальные знания, указание в каком направлении копать, а дальше самостоятельно, ручками по клавке и все глубже, глубже и глубже. Тогда будет понятно каким боком глюкозамингликаны лепятся к колагену.  https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Метод_Сократа
Как лепятся смотреть тут, будет непонятно спросить. Особое внимание обратить на коллагены VI;  IX; ІІ типов....


----------



## Александр Большой (7 Май 2016)

Так все-таки - какой ХП сейчас лучше принимать вовнутрь? (Уколы ненавижу).
Просто нейрохирурги и ревматолог рекомендовали - дона или структум.
Раньше с коленями ортопед приписывал мовекс комфорт, в острый период - мовекс актив на 2 недели с противовоспалительной добавкой.

Я смотрел в нете поколения ХП - так там последние поколения как раз с нпвсами в составе. Такие долго не попьеш.
Другой ортопед нахваливал броварской колаген и ХП, не помню уже название. А всякие зарубежные хаял. Я ему показывпл анимал флекс по составу, так он в осадок выпал - мол много неизвестных компонентов. Хотя я выпил одну банку (44 пакета с таблетками) - злосный хруст в левом колене прошел. Начал накачивать мышцы на лфк, но спина свалила и щас колени хрустят, болят уже оба. Надо както побыстрей вылазить с этой ямы, а то 2 месяца никак не вылезу...


----------



## 44Евгений44 (7 Май 2016)

Моё мнение - дона или структум, предпочтение дона. Кстати да, мнение одного нейрохирурга из федерального центра в Тюмени - "помогают, но довольно медленно".


----------



## Александр Громов (15 Май 2016)

А дона и структум мне для профилактики травм и износа коленей подойдут? и подойдут больше, чем артра или терафлекс?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Май 2016)

Одинаково.


----------



## *Ислам*муслим (3 Июл 2016)

Интересно было бы мнения врачей про это


----------



## Каля баля (1 Авг 2016)

А меня интересует про спондилез. Тут мельком обсуждалось. Так поняла, ХП в таких случаях не работают. Один невролог назначит Алфтутоп, ценник у него не самый дорогой, но и не дешевый поэтому сижу и думаю пробовать или не стоит. В общем этого диагноза боюсь, хоть оба невролога и говорят ничего страшного, мол гибкость и подвижность не потяряю. Хотя без разминки с первого раза повороты шеи и в целом корпуса болезненны и скованы, у меня ШОП, ГОП. Заниматься не хотелось бы совсем бросать, тренажерный зал. Но понятно, что осевая теперь протипоказанна точно(


----------



## 44Евгений44 (6 Сен 2016)

При применении пиаскледина более 2х месяцев отмечаю улучшение кожи, меньше прыщей стало))


----------



## горошек (6 Сен 2016)

44Евгений44 написал(а):


> При применении пиаскледина более 2х месяцев отмечаю улучшение кожи, меньше прыщей стало))


Cпасибо, что поделились информацией. Посмотрела. Не из дешёвых, конечно... Но, если б помогало, то никаких денег не жалко. Кто-то скажет опять, что это БАД. А я бы попробовала. БАДы тоже действенные бывают. Например, точно знаю, что лютеин с зеоксантином помогают от красноты глаз, если она начинается от яркого солнца, особенно весной, когда снег лежит, или даже на море. Хотя, как говорит моя знакомая медсестра, работающая с офтальмологом, его предназначение для глаз в другом. Но вот помогает, где-то с 6-ого дня приёма. Но странно то, что заявлен он,  пиаскледин,, для хрящей и суставов, а вам улучшил кожу. Там ведь, насколько я знаю, разные типа коллагена.


----------



## 44Евгений44 (7 Сен 2016)

горошек написал(а):
			
		

> БАДы тоже действенные бывают.


Здравствуйте. Я исхожу из принципа безопасности. В пиаскледине только натуральные ингридиенты, имеется только Е171 и Е321, которые разрешены в РФ и кое-каких других странах, а значит прошли проверку. Тоесть риск навредить минимален. В итоге - либо бесполезен, либо имеется небольшой эффект. Конечно же надеюсь на второе. Насколько мне известно, сейчас бОльший упор делается именно на симптом-модифицирующее действие. Хотя в некоторых научных статьях есть данные об увеличении плотности хряща и роста высоты хряща...


----------



## gudkov (7 Сен 2016)

44Евгений44 написал(а):


> В пиаскледине только натуральные ингридиенты



http://encyclopatia.ru/wiki/Расстрельный_список_препаратов#.D0.9F


Пиаскледин (Piascledine/неомыляемые соединения масел авокадо и соевых бобов): хондропротектор, назначают при гонартрозе и коксартрозе. Pubmed 2 (одно РКИ утверждает эффективность, второе говорит, что она на уровне хондроитина, который неэффективен); Cochrane Reviews 1 (обзор эффективности фитотерапии при артрозах — отрицательно); FDA 0; RXlist 0; ВОЗ 0; ФК (-).


----------



## 44Евгений44 (7 Сен 2016)

gudkov написал(а):
			
		

> Cochrane Reviews 1


*Препарат неомыляемых соединений авокадо и бобов сои (НСАС) – Пиаскледин®*

Боль по шкале от 0 до 100 баллов (меньшие значения соответствуют менее выраженной боли):

- люди, которые принимали НСАС в дозе 300 мг, оценивали свою боль на 8 баллов ниже (от 1 до 16 баллов ниже) по 100-балльной шкале (8%-ное абсолютное улучшение) через 3-12 месяцев, по сравнению с плацебо;

- люди, которые принимали НСАС в дозе 300мг, оценивали свою боль в 33 балла;

- люди, которые принимали плацебо, оценивали свою боль в 41 балл.

Физическая функция по шкале от 0 до 100 мм (меньшие значения соответствуют лучшей физической функции):

- люди, которые принимали НСАС в дозе 300 мг, оценивали свою физическую функцию на 7 мм лучше (от 2 до 12 мм лучше) по 100-мм шкале (7%-ное абсолютное улучшение) через 3-12 месяцев, по сравнению с плацебо;

- люди, которые принимали НСАС в дозе 300 мг, оценивали свою физическую функцию в 40 мм;

- люди, которые принимали плацебо, оценивали свою физическую функцию в 47 мм.

*Качество доказательств*

Существуют доказательства умеренного качества, что у людей с остеоартритом применение _Босвелии серрата _немного уменьшило боль и улучшило физическую функцию. Дальнейшие исследования могут изменить эти оценки.

Существуют доказательства умеренного качества, что применение неомыляемых соединений авокадо и бобов сои (НСАС), вероятно, немного уменьшило боль и улучшило физическую функцию, но, возможно не повлияло на сохранение суставного пространства. Дальнейшие исследования могут изменить эти оценки.

Мы не уверены, уменьшают ли боль или улучшают ли физическую функцию при остеоартрите, или замедляют ли прогрессирование повреждения структуры сустава другие препараты лекарственных трав, так как доступные доказательства ограничены одиночными исследованиями или исследованиями, которые невозможно объединить, и качество некоторых исследований варьирует от низкого до очень низкого. Влияние на качество жизни не изучали (не измеряли).

Лечение травами может вызвать развитие побочных эффектов, однако мы не уверены, есть ли повышенный риск их развития в этом случае.


----------



## горошек (7 Сен 2016)

44Евгений44 написал(а):


> Существуют доказательства умеренного качества, что применение неомыляемых соединений авокадо и бобов сои (НСАС), вероятно, немного уменьшило боль и улучшило физическую функцию, но, возможно не повлияло на сохранение суставного пространства.


Не очень понимаю. Состояние хряща не улучшилось, а боль уменьшилась и физическая активность улучшилась. За счёт чего тогда? Это ж вроде не обезболивающее.


----------



## 44Евгений44 (7 Сен 2016)

горошек написал(а):
			
		

> а боль уменьшилась


Дело в том, что в некоторых исследованиях выяснилось, что хондропротекторы обладают слабыми противовоспалительными свойствами.


----------



## линуксоид (8 Сен 2016)

44Евгений44 написал(а):


> Дело в том, что в некоторых исследованиях выяснилось, что хондропротекторы обладают слабыми противовоспалительными свойствами.


Это выяснилось еще 10 лет назад, за счет того, что ХП имеют геариноподобную структуру. Читайте форум выше, писали там.


----------



## 44Евгений44 (16 Ноя 2016)




----------



## Larisca (29 Ноя 2016)

Прочитала всё написанное,так всё-таки какой препарат лучше купить?


----------



## Codora (5 Дек 2016)

Larisca написал(а):


> Прочитала всё написанное,так всё-таки какой препарат лучше купить?


я лично отказалась от доны, терафлекса и диклофенака, эффект не долгий был, а каждый раз этим пользоваться уж слишком плачевно может сказаться. Покупала себе сустамакс, средство тоже не из самых дешевых, но действенней, от коленок и боли в спине спас, но в спине грыжа о себе еще порой напоминает, когда слишком долго сижу, но коленки в порядке, мазями уже не пользуюсь. 
говоря кстати о мазях, вольтарен, найз - все это как ни крути не дешево, но никакого обезбаливания от них не было!! не знаю, может одна такая, кому гели эти плохо помогают, но тот же золотой ус мне больше помог


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Дек 2016)

Откуда мнение, что это плачевно может закончиться?


----------



## Codora (5 Дек 2016)

как минимум желудочно-кишечные расстройство - на 2м месяца приема терафлекса, меня рвало по утрам. выпивала таблетку, и начинало колоть в желудке. также была слишком вялой, спала 10 часов, глаза открываешь, а в глазах все плывет. терапевт объяснила что это из-за этих препаратов и ничего страшного. почему она мне ничего не отменила - я не знаю. После я уже почитала, то диклофенак делает (мне еще тогда мильгамму кололи), так после инъекций я у кабинета процедурного по полчаса сидела из-за головокружений. В таком состояние не то что работать, просто по дому дела вести проблематично.


----------



## Larisca (5 Дек 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Откуда мнение, что это плачевно может закончиться?


 
может быть и не совсем плачевно,но все НСПВ принимаю с омезом. Ночью сводит стопу,даже не знаю на что и подумать. Встану,на цыпочках похожу,пощипаю и спать дальше.


----------



## Kuchirinka (5 Дек 2016)

Codora написал(а):


> как минимум желудочно-кишечные расстройство - на 2м месяца приема терафлекса, меня рвало по утрам. выпивала таблетку, и начинало колоть в желудке.


А кроме терафлекса тогда же что-нибудь принимали?
Почему решили, что расстройство именно из-за него?


----------



## ~Наталья~ (5 Дек 2016)

Алфлутоп если можно отнести к хондропротекторам, то про него скажу, что после курса из инъекций в 2012 году у меня колени начали хрустеть, чего никогда не было. ) 
А от Структума вообще ужас был.... Весь позвоночник горел, как будто спина кипятком ошпарена. А так же суставы на руках и ступнях. Это было в 2012-2013 годах и именно от непонимания врачами моей проблемы. Легко прописать всякую ерунду, обеспечить персонал работой, чем подумать головой о том, что у человека есть ещё что-то, кроме пресловутых костей, что мышцы существуют, которые и надо было хотя бы пощупать...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Дек 2016)

Тема про хондропротекторы, а вы про диклофенак. 
Не путайте!


----------



## Codora (5 Дек 2016)

Kuchirinka написал(а):


> А кроме терафлекса тогда же что-нибудь принимали?
> Почему решили, что расстройство именно из-за него?


на тот момент только мелоксикам. сперва несколько дней мелоксикам пропивала, потом как сильно болело перед сном, либо перед долгой прогулкой. 
Решила так, потому что прочитала побочные эффекты, отзывы, у меня никогда в жизни даже отравления не было, а тут такое началось. и тем более, именно через час принятия таблетки (или около того) начинал болеть желудок. И немного странно, но казалось что я вообще ничего не ела и снова голодна.
т.е. получается лечите кости, а после желудок? Уже как полгода не пью, вылечилась другим средством, от которого не рвало по утрам хотя бы. Сейчас все нормально с желудком, но терафлекс доставил кучу проблем и дискомфорта.


----------



## Evenelf (5 Дек 2016)

Codora написал(а):


> но терафлекс доставил кучу проблем и дискомфорта


А точно простой ТЕРАФЛЕКС принимали? Может ТЕРАФЛЕКС АДВАНС? В адвансе есть НПВС от которого действительно может болеть желудок. Именно поэтому при приёме НПВС прикрываются Омепразолом.
От терафлекса Вам плохо а кусок мяса съесть не плохо от этого?


----------



## Codora (5 Дек 2016)

точно простой обычный терафлекс. адванс мне предложил терапевт уже после обычного, когда я про боли в коленных суставах пожаловалась, но я отказалась, т.к. только закончила пить обычный и эффекта положительного не нашла! за такие деньги и пиар, хотя сами почитайте статьи о "доказанности" действия хондропротекторов — ради чего его остается пить? может кому-то он и помог, кому-то и акулий хрящ помог, мне сустамакс помог, а 123 пациенту вообще обычный кетанов вдруг помог. но только страшные побочки как раз от терафлекса, и почему-то мне омепразол не назначали..может быть было бы полегче пить терафлекс, пока он на меня никак положительно не действовал.


----------



## La murr (5 Дек 2016)

Реклама очередного БАДа...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Дек 2016)

Терафлекс с омепразолом не принимают.
НПВП, принимают.


----------



## Evenelf (5 Дек 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Терафлекс с омепразолом не принимают.
> НПВП, принимают.


Если это в мой адрес то терафлекс конечно не принимают с омепразолом, а вот в терафлекс адвансе ибупрофена 100 мг на капсулу 2капсх3раза в день - 600 мг на сутки, вроде не так уж и много но только этим можно объяснить реакцию желудка и обосновать омепразол.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Дек 2016)

Evenelf написал(а):


> Если это в мой адрес то терафлекс конечно не принимают с омепразолом, а вот в терафлекс адвансе ибупрофена 100 мг на капсулу 2капсх3раза в день - 600 мг на сутки, вроде не так уж и много но только этим можно объяснить реакцию желудка и обосновать омепразол.


Не в Ваш. Вы правы. Как всегда?


----------



## горошек (5 Дек 2016)

Codora написал(а):


> я лично отказалась от доны, терафлекса и диклофенака, эффект не долгий был, а каждый раз этим пользоваться уж слишком плачевно может сказаться. Покупала себе сустамакс, средство тоже не из самых дешевых, но действенней, от коленок и боли в спине спас, но в спине грыжа о себе еще порой напоминает, когда слишком долго сижу, но коленки в порядке, мазями уже не пользуюсь.
> говоря кстати о мазях, вольтарен, найз - все это как ни крути не дешево, но никакого обезбаливания от них не было!! не знаю, может одна такая, кому гели эти плохо помогают, но тот же золотой ус мне больше помог


Диклофенак вовсе не хондропротектор. Да, от него желудку и плохо.


Codora написал(а):


> на тот момент только мелоксикам. сперва несколько дней мелоксикам пропивала, потом как сильно болело перед сном, либо перед долгой прогулкой.
> Решила так, потому что прочитала побочные эффекты, отзывы, у меня никогда в жизни даже отравления не было, а тут такое началось. и тем более, именно через час принятия таблетки (или около того) начинал болеть желудок. И немного странно, но казалось что я вообще ничего не ела и снова голодна.
> т.е. получается лечите кости, а после желудок? Уже как полгода не пью, вылечилась другим средством, от которого не рвало по утрам хотя бы. Сейчас все нормально с желудком, но терафлекс доставил кучу проблем и дискомфорта.


Мелоксикам. тоже НПВП. Вы напишите, когда побочки были от приёма хондропротекторов в чистом виде и через месячишко после НПВП. А если и были, то это редкость. Большинство пьют годами курсы и при слабом желудке тоже.


----------



## Evenelf (5 Дек 2016)

*горошек, *и кеторолаки тоже нпвс, хотя в тексте стоят наряду с "акулим хрящом" и т.д. и несвязно всё как то. Поэтому и похоже на рекламу.
Но в целом вероятно есть некая истина в связке уровень тестосерона и боль, но это уже не по  теме хондропротекторов.


----------



## горошек (5 Дек 2016)

Evenelf написал(а):


> *горошек, *и кеторолаки тоже нпвс, хотя в тексте стоят наряду с "акулим хрящом" и т.д. и несвязно всё как то. Поэтому и похоже на рекламу.
> Но в целом вероятно есть некая истина в связке уровень тестосерона и боль, но это уже не по  теме хондропротекторов.


В каком тексте?


----------



## Evenelf (5 Дек 2016)

Codora написал(а):


> хондропротекторов — ради чего его остается пить? может кому-то он и помог, кому-то и акулий хрящ помог, мне сустамакс помог, а 123 пациенту вообще обычный кетанов вдруг помог.


----------



## Александр_100 (9 Янв 2017)

линуксоид написал(а):


> Просьба голосовать только тех ,кто ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО принимал хондропротекторы. Ваши  честные ответы помогут и врачам и пациентам установить истину в данном вопросе.


Примите мой голос! Еще в письменном виде! Мое мнение ерунда все это! В течении 5 лет эффект ноль!


----------



## Evenelf (9 Янв 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Примите мой голос! Еще в письменном виде! Мое мнение ерунда все это! В течении 5 лет эффект ноль!


А какой эффект Вы ожидали?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (9 Янв 2017)

Evenelf написал(а):


> А какой эффект Вы ожидали?


Как какой, конечно же восстановление хряща, как и заявляют адепты желатина,   или эти "лекарства" применяют по другому поводу?


----------



## Александр_100 (9 Янв 2017)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Как какой, конечно же восстановление хряща, как и заявляют адепты желатина,   или эти "лекарства" применяют по другому поводу?


Да поддерживаю! Восстановить диск! А этого не произошло. Я сделал в 2012 году МРТ и в 2015 г МРТ хонтропротекторы разные пробовал, в течении всего времени. Результат НУЛЕВОЙ! По симптоматике и состоянию лучше не стало. Я тогда еще верил что без физкультуры можно победить болезнь, т.е. я не особо занимался упражнениями. И МРТ в 2015 году показало, что улучшений в дисках нет! По этому я твердо уверен, что это пустая трата денег!

И желатин я пробовал. Это тоже ЕРУНДА! Эффект нулевой!


----------



## Evenelf (9 Янв 2017)

Вот уж эти "молодильные яблочки") Ожидание-реальность.
Вот выдержки из инструкций терафлекса, артры, доны: "Снижает активность ферментов, разрушающих суставной хрящ, и стимулирует регенерацию суставного хряща", "Глюкозамина гидрохлорид обладает хондропротекторными свойствами, снижает дефицит гликозаминогликанов в организме, участвует в биосинтезе протеогликанов и гиалуроновой кислоты". А в доне в уколах вообще написано: "Механизм действия глюкозамина у людей неизвестен." Вот даже ссылка инструкцию http://apteka.103.by/dona-rastvor-instruktsiya/
Идём далее. Нельзя отрицать того что ходротин и глюкозамин всё же необходимы человеку ровно так же как и витамины, минералы. Другой вопрос что на моновитаминах пишут что применяется с "доказанным дефицитом". Развивая мысль отмечу что если есть дефицит то данные "желатины" будут действительно полезны и даже необходимы а если нет дефицита то бесполезны и вероятно безвредны.
С учётом того что человек постоянно ест то он получает определённое количество требуемых веществ. Но с другой стороны нет возможности оценить достаточно ли этих веществ он получает при современном питании. Поэтому если исходить из безвредности избытка этих веществ в организме то принимать можно и как мне кажется вегетарианцам это может оказаться даже актуальным. Где то здесь писали про расщепление на более мелкие частицы в кишечнике... А можно ещё и гормоны какие то приплести. Если это так или не так то опять же вопрос в дефиците.
А эффективность крайне субъективна в данном случае. Если например проверить давление в шинах и при разнице 0.1 атмосферы устранить эту разницу то уменьшится расход топлива, а ещё (могу ошибиться) на более узких колёсах так же снижается расход топлива, но если при этом ехать под гору то увеличится, а если ещё с открытыми форточками. Если заболеть ОРВИ и лечиться антибиотиками и витаминами то как оценить роль витамина в данном случае если сравнить с тем что человек может поправиться и без антибиотиков а только с витаминами.
А если учесть что причины разрушения хряща сустава и появления грыжы имеют множество причин (пусть и с натяжкой) и вероятно они взаимодополняют друг друга (когда всё долго развивается а не резкая травма) то исключительно некоторым "желатин" может быть в качестве хорошего витамина. А если ещё добавить самовнушение и веру в исцеление то так же будет не плохо. Это я исключительно в рамках хондропротекторов, в целом нужно к врачу за адекватным лечением а не за маскировкой лечения. Я думаю как то так. Прошу не забрасывать помидорами.
Кстати, *Александр_100 *диск увы не восстановить на данный момент развития медицины и технологий (хотя вроде китайцы там что то смогли вырастить, но это всё пока что на грани научной фантастики). По крайней мере в поликлиниках и медцентрах такой услуги нет.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (9 Янв 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> желатин


Желатин просто еда. Ну можно на лицо намазать - маска будет от угрей. И всё.
А хондропротекторы вообще не только отсутствие пользы, но и наличие вреда, по крайней мере для меня.


----------



## Александр_100 (10 Янв 2017)

Evenelf написал(а):


> Вот уж эти "молодильные яблочки") Ожидание-реальность.
> Вот выдержки из инструкций терафлекса, артры, доны: "Снижает активность ферментов, разрушающих суставной хрящ, и стимулирует регенерацию суставного хряща", "Глюкозамина гидрохлорид обладает хондропротекторными свойствами, снижает дефицит гликозаминогликанов в организме, участвует в биосинтезе протеогликанов и гиалуроновой кислоты". А в доне в уколах вообще написано: "Механизм действия глюкозамина у людей неизвестен." Вот даже ссылка инструкцию http://apteka.103.by/dona-rastvor-instruktsiya/
> Идём далее. Нельзя отрицать того что ходротин и глюкозамин всё же необходимы человеку ровно так же как и витамины, минералы. Другой вопрос что на моновитаминах пишут что применяется с "доказанным дефицитом". Развивая мысль отмечу что если есть дефицит то данные "желатины" будут действительно полезны и даже необходимы а если нет дефицита то бесполезны и вероятно безвредны.
> С учётом того что человек постоянно ест то он получает определённое количество требуемых веществ. Но с другой стороны нет возможности оценить достаточно ли этих веществ он получает при современном питании. Поэтому если исходить из безвредности избытка этих веществ в организме то принимать можно и как мне кажется вегетарианцам это может оказаться даже актуальным. Где то здесь писали про расщепление на более мелкие частицы в кишечнике... А можно ещё и гормоны какие то приплести. Если это так или не так то опять же вопрос в дефиците.
> ...



Да я читал про китайцев, они даже вроде как пересаживали двум пациентам диски в шеи и прошло кажется уже 10 лет и люди живут. Но там диски от доноров были погибших. Будим надеется что фантастика станет реальностью когда-нибудь. Т.к. болты в позвоночнике это костыли, а не лечение. Просто когда еще тебе два нижних позвонка скрепляют можно жить, а если весь поясничный отдел или другой отдел позвоночника. Бывают и в аварии попадают люди и там может много позвонков скреплять.
По этому я категорически не согласен с терминами сделать операцию вылечить грыжу диска. Удалить грыжу и скрепить позвонки это не лечение, а костыли.


----------



## Larisca (10 Янв 2017)

Начала иньекции "хондрогара" 2,0 в/м ч/день. Не знаю эффекта,но знакомые нахвалили.


----------



## Александр_100 (10 Янв 2017)

Я пробовал этот препарат. На меня не действует.


----------



## Larisca (10 Янв 2017)

Буду экспериментировать. А что делать? Почти все препараты перепробовала (обезболивающие,противовоспалительные и т.д)

Как-то поставила кеналог,и вправду помог на продолжительное время.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (10 Янв 2017)

Larisca написал(а):


> Начала иньекции "хондрогара" 2,0 в/м ч/день. Не знаю эффекта,но знакомые нахвалили.


Главное, верить что будет результат. Вера основной компонент в лечении "хондропротекторами".


----------



## Larisca (10 Янв 2017)

Согласна! Вера творит чудеса.
Значит буду ставить.Проставлю-найду другой препарат.Одновременно -движение,позитивный настрой.

Честно говоря,мне помогают простые свечи "Диклофенак",да


Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> главное верить что будет результат. Вера основной компонент в лечении "хондропротекторами".


 Ув.доктор,Вы так ответили,что мне показалось-применение хондропротекторов пустая трата времени и денег. Или только показалось?


----------



## La murr (10 Янв 2017)

Larisca написал(а):


> Ув.доктор,Вы так ответили,что мне показалось-применение хондропротекторов пустая трата времени и денег. Или только показалось?


Вам не показалось...


----------



## Evenelf (10 Янв 2017)

Larisca написал(а):


> Честно говоря,мне помогают простые свечи "Диклофенак"


Так Диклофенак это НПВС, как не крути а должен помогать. А возлагать надежды только на хондропротекторы не имеет смысла. Эффект примерно как от доброго куска мяса употреблённого внутремышечно и самовнушение. Здесь вся тема про то если лечиться только хондропротекторами, то это


Larisca написал(а):


> пустая трата времени и денег.


----------



## Larisca (10 Янв 2017)

Так я и говорю-комплексно.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (10 Янв 2017)

Larisca написал(а):


> мне помогают простые свечи "Диклофенак"


Естественно, так и должно быть, ведь диклофенак, в отличии от "вытяжек" из хрящей  крупного, не очень и даже мелкого скота и остальной живности, имеет доказанный (исследованиями) эффект)))


Larisca написал(а):


> Или только показалось?


 Нет-нет, что Вы)) Именно это я и имел ввиду.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (10 Янв 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Конечно я полностью согласен! Только тогда зачем кормить этих буржуев и тратить деньги на эти таблетки. Народные средства бесплатны или дешевле.


 Для получения результата должен быть соблюден "ритуал". Покупка в аптеке, желательно  очень дорогого препарата ( если дешёвый, то веры, что он хороший, мало) + хорошие отзывы тех, кто уже ел это + строгое соблюдение инструкции + вера, что раз другим помогло, то и тебе поможет.
Без этого не работает...


----------



## Александр_100 (10 Янв 2017)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> для получения результата должен бить соблюден "ритуал". Покупка в аптеке, желательно  очень дорого препарата ( если дешёвый, то веры, что он хороший, мало) + хорошие отзывы тех кто уже ел это + строгое соблюдение инструкции + вера что раз другим помогло, то и тебе поможет.
> Без этого не работает...


Ну да согласен! Вот так и имеют всех людей! А мы дурачки ушами хлопаем и в аптеку ходим!


----------



## Larisca (10 Янв 2017)

Во всем золотая серединка,мера и умеренность.

В аптеку надо ходить,как без неё. Покупать выборочно и не всегда,что рекомендуют наши доктора.


----------



## Александр_100 (12 Янв 2017)

Larisca написал(а):


> Начала иньекции "хондрогара" 2,0 в/м ч/день. Не знаю эффекта,но знакомые нахвалили.


Его тоннами мне кажется надо кушать, чтобы там малюсенький эффект был. Его там усваиваться очень мало.
Вообще почему не изобретут способ на подоби клюкометра для диабетиков. Настроил на нужное вещество, тыкнул себе в палец, и она тебе показывает на сколько у тебя хорошо это усваивается организмом. А то мы всегда пьем какие-то витамины и т.д., а даже не знаем а толк та есть????? И насколько он есть. Нет обратного контроля результатов.


----------



## Larisca (12 Янв 2017)

Видимо,нельзя.Такова наша жизнь.

Да,я уже поняла,что надо "тонны" Так для успокоения. Начала ЛФК по 30 мин,инструктор сказала,что все движения должны быть щадящие,без боли.


----------



## Sveta_Sun (4 Апр 2017)

Вставлю свои три копейки
Года два назад пропила первый курс комплекса SAN Glucosamine Chondroitin MSM (занималась в зале, были проблемы с плечевым суставом). В итоге, пропила курса три по-моему, не помню точно. Сбором информации не занималась, тренер посоветовал, а я как-то привыкла ему доверять (читай - "не захотелось заморачиваться"). Через какое-то время мне действительно стало не до плеча, т.к. пришлось грыжу м/п вырезать, с которой жила почти 8 лет и особо не страдала, а тут прям за пару-тройку месяцев свалилась. 
Вопрос о хондропротекторах встал сейчас, т.к. по прошествии трёх месяцев после операции, мой нейрохирург советовал курс ХП. Ну как советовал... в личном разговоре с ним мы обсуждали некоторые рекомендации, не описанные в выписке, а про ХП написано только в выписке, среди других стандартных рекомендаций. Сам он про них ничего мне не говорил. Лечащий невролог тоже рекомендует, но как-то без энтузиазма. А я в замешательстве, если честно.
Эффекта от предыдущих курсов я не ощутила. Положительного эффекта, я имею в виду. А вот "хруста" добавилось в других суставах. Да и плечо так и болит, не смотря на то, что занятия я прекратила довольно давно, вынужденно. 
В общем, я склоняюсь к тому, чтобы не принимать их больше. Всё же, до операции был длительный период консервативного лечения, после операции куча лекарств... Думаю, а надо ли оно мне? До кучи ещё...


----------



## Александр Громов (6 Апр 2017)

Думаю, вредить опорно-двигательному аппарату они не могут совсем. У вас просто совпадение. Вредить могут только желудочно-кишечному тракту в случае повышенной кислотности, гастрита и т.п.


----------



## горошек (6 Апр 2017)

А каким образом они влияют на желудок и почему именно при повышенной кислотности? В инструкции вроде нет про это ничего.


----------



## Александр Громов (7 Апр 2017)

Стандартная побочка. Она далеко не у всех. У меня ничего подобного не наблюдалось никогда, хотя живот чувствительный.


----------



## горошек (7 Апр 2017)

Так вы статистику по этой побочке собирали что ли? Я ни от кого не слышала, в инструкции вроде не предупреждают...


----------



## Elka66 (7 Апр 2017)

Хондропротекторы пила много и разно,после операции назначали пиаскледин на полгода,честно пропила месяц,больно дорого,потом начались боли и онемение необходимость в хондропротекторах отпала.Прошлой осенью заболело колено,колола дону хондрогард ничего не помогало,после нового года месяц пропила диафлекс,печень забастовала,в феврале начала курс ферматрона пять уколов раз в неделю в колено,помогло,больше не пью


----------



## Александр Громов (8 Апр 2017)

горошек написал(а):


> Так вы статистику по этой побочке собирали что ли? Я ни от кого не слышала, в инструкции вроде не предупреждают...


У спортсменов спросите. Особенно у тех, кто в возрасте. Распространенная побочка.

----------------

А по глюкозамину и хондроитину хочу добавить в тему, что они работают лучше всего когда человек достаточно двигается (бегает, ходит и т.д.). иначе они не поступят в конечности просто. Это как с наращиванием массы и употреблением белка.


----------



## горошек (8 Апр 2017)

Александр Громов написал(а):


> У спортсменов спросите. Особенно у тех, кто в возрасте. Распространенная побочка.


Ну да, вот сейчас пойду по клубам опрос проводить. Мы их применяем, и другие не спортсмены. Пока ни от кого про желудок не слышала. И механизм влияния их на желудок не ясен. Ну на печень, или почки ещё поняла бы. И то, пока не слышала, чтоб кто-то ими посадил. Вы мнение высказали, вам и аргументировать.


----------



## Sveta_Sun (8 Апр 2017)

Александр Громов написал(а):


> А по глюкозамину и хондроитину хочу добавить в тему, что они работают лучше всего когда человек достаточно двигается (бегает, ходит и т.д.). иначе они не поступят в конечности просто. Это как с наращиванием массы и употреблением белка.


Я, например, достаточно двигалась) Силовые тренировки в зале через день + кардио + бассейн. Ни в какие конечности ничего не поступило


----------



## Александр_100 (7 Май 2017)

Я принимал хондропротекторы, результат нулевой на мой взгляд. Может я что-то не уловил. Но ни каких не положительных не отрицательных ощущений не заметил. Хотя к концу приема можно сказать немного расстройство участилось. Может из-за них.


----------



## de_do (26 Май 2017)

При подъёме по лестнице возникала слабость (чаще) и боль (иногда) в коленях. Ортопед прописал курс артры. Пил таблетки в течение пары месяцев. Обратил внимание, что, когда пропускал пару дней приема, симптомы возвращались. После полного курса уже год ничего не беспокоит.

А вообще, когда повторно уже посещал ортопеда (правда уже другого и по другому вопросу), когда упомянул о проблеме с коленями в прошлом, он спросил "лечили?", я говорю, мол, артру пил, на что он ответил "значит не лечили"))


----------



## Serg33 (26 Май 2017)

Sveta_Sun написал(а):


> Я, например, достаточно двигалась) Силовые тренировки в зале через день + кардио + бассейн. Ни в какие конечности ничего не поступило


Принимал и принимаю бады, не артру и хондроитин наш аптекарский, а принимаю американский глюкозамин и кальций и еще кое что.
Через пол года полет нормальный чуйствую на порядок лучше. К стати глюкозамин при проблемах надо принимать не менее полу года!!!! Прежде чем первые улучшения могут появиться.

А вообще может некоторые думают что бады их должны на 100% вылечить, так дегенеративные заболевания не лечатся бады только добавка в питании учитывая что продукты в магазине не качественные.
Ну и плюс своей головой надо думать если подвеска сыпится те ее надо менять если нет возможности заменить то ездить надо аккуратнее и бережнее.
А то некоторые идут в спортзал и продолжают там крошить то что осталось в надежде что мышцы заменят кости, не ребята тут как бы чудес не бывает!!!


----------



## Александр Громов (22 Авг 2017)

Недавно с этой https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/27223/#post-327318 травмой ходил на прием к травматологу-ортопеду. Я сказал, что пью Артру не так, как рекомендовано (по 1 таблетке 2 раза в день курсами ограниченной продолжительности) а по полгода в дозировке 2 таблетки 3 раза в день. На что он ответил, что он ответил, что не надо превышать рекомендованную дозировку, поскольку от этого "забиваются почки". Не знаю правда это или нет, но ни один знакомый спортсмен не жаловался, а знакомых таких много и хондропротекторы они пьют в ещё больших дозировках и 365 дней в году.
Как прокомментируют такое заявление травматолога врачи форума?


----------



## Serg33 (22 Авг 2017)

Сейчас принимаю рутин и о чудо на мой взгляд он лучше помогает чем хондропротекторы


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (23 Авг 2017)

Александр Громов написал(а):


> Как прокомментируют такое заявление травматолога врачи форума?


Отсутствие знаний, тупость и тд. Вариантов масса, можете выбрать любой, по Вашему вкусу.


----------



## Александр Громов (23 Авг 2017)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Отсутствие знаний, тупость и тд. Вариантов масса, можете выбрать любой, по Вашему вкусу.


Да уж, вот так ходи в платные клиники на консультации 1500 руб за 20 минут с деликатным, но настойчивым удалением с консультации.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Авг 2017)

Александр Громов написал(а):


> Да уж, вот так ходи в платные клиники на консультации 1500 руб за 20 минут с деликатным, но настойчивым удалением с консультации.


Смотрите противопоказания:
- выраженное нарушение функции почек
Это при стандартном приеме, а про нестандартный никто не знает, постольку на вредность при таком приеме, никто не изучал!
... Один знакомый спортсмен - не авторитет.

А зачем принимаете в такой дозе-то?


----------



## Александр Громов (24 Авг 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Смотрите противопоказания:
> - выраженное нарушение функции почек
> Это при стандартном приеме, а про нестандартный никто не знает, постольку на вредность при таком приеме, никто не изучал!
> ... Один знакомый спортсмен - не авторитет.
> ...


В такой дозе - потому, что знакомые спортсмены говорят, что мало артры (1 таб=0.5гГлюкозамина+0.5гХондроитина, рекомендованная доза 2 таб/день, т. Е. В сутки 1г Г+1г Х).
Типа на iherb даже одна таблетка любого производителя содержит больше в два раза.

Про почки понял. Но у меня почки никогда не барахлили. Правда может не проверял. Вот про ЖКТ свой знаю много плохого.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Авг 2017)

Так спортсмены принимают не с лечебной, а с профилактической целью, принимают БАД, а БАД не проходит исследования.
А Вы принимаете лекарства (как бы), оно прошло хотя бы исследование на вредность.
И установлено, что в такой дозе вредности нет, а уж остальное, на Вашу ответственность и ответственность спортсмена.


----------



## Александр Громов (24 Авг 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, Вы имеете ввиду, что на iherb ru непонятного качества таблетки? Сам не знаю, но много слышу мнений (не проверенных, а как их проверить?) что на iherb любой хондропротектор лучше, чем в аптеках России. Попахивает русофобией, но я не сужу строго. И про другие БАДы оттуда тоже отзывы хорошие от человека, который сравнивал - по крайней мере адаптогены и магний. Правда я сомневаюсь, что на айхерб есть витамины качественнее витрума. Тьфу, про тот же витрум (как и про поливитаминные таблетки и БАДы) можно сказать, что это всё самовнушение. Например самовнушение что моя приятельница пила магний из российских аптек и не видела результата почти. А купила магний с айхерб и сразу стала спокойненькая и т. П. А может это самовнушение или нечистый эксперимент (прочие условия не были равными)?
Так что у меня нет веских аргументов "за" и "против".
Более того, у меня всё меньше доверия к БАДам, таблеткам типа мельдония, прочим метаболитам и ноотропам, которые так любят некоторые бегуны и BыcoTHыe альпинисты. Немного стал верить в антибиотики (кажется они действуют - смотрел со стороны на больных, будучи "медиком" в экспедиции) и в группу обезболивающих-противовоспалительных, т. К. Сам чувствовал обезболивающее действие (но не противовоспалительное). Причем на голеностоп больше действовал ибупрофен (обезболивающе и, что удивительно, противовоспалительно), чем нимесулид. До сих пор голеностоп не прошел, хотя я за последние 2 недели ходил дальше туалета всего 2 раза. А на остеохондроз поясницы не действовал ни ациклофенак, ни кетопрофен. Проходила два месяца. А вот желудок весьма остро почувствовал действие НПВП.


----------



## Serg33 (24 Авг 2017)

Александр Громов написал(а):


> Более того, у меня всё меньше доверия к БАДам, таблеткам типа мельдония, прочим метаболитам и ноотропам, которые так любят некоторые бегуны и BыcoTHыe альпинисты


Ну страсть приема ноотропов и антидепрессанотов черевата анкологией.
А то тут некторый народ делает из антидепрессантов панацею но она может сослужить плохую услугу:

Исследователи Гарвардского университета на основе 61 исследования обнаружили, что антидепрессанты в среднем на 11% повышают риск рака. Особенно заметен был риск при приёме ингибиторов обратного захвата серотонина, как антидепрессантов. 15 исследований из 16 показали повышенный риск рака при приёме антидепрессанта Паксил. У женщин, которые принимали Паксил, риск заболеть раком груди увеличивался в семь раз. Сертралин (ингибитор обратного захвата серотонина) вызывал атеросклероз у макак!!! Исследователи также обнаружили разницу в выводах исследований, в зависимости от того, проводили испытания фармкомпании или независимые учёные. Ни в одном из 15 исследований, проведённых фармкомпаниями, не была обнаружена связь с раком. Из 46 других, 43 процента обнаружили повышенный риск.

Ссылки на источники:


http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0018210#abstract0
http://web.archive.org/web/20060516214401/paxilprotest.com/page26.html
www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4397139
http://ahrp.org/ssri-antidepressants-linked-to-breast-cancer
Лекарства, повышающие нейромедиатор адреналин тоже опасны. Адреналин действует на β2 и β3 адренергические рецепторы, которые играют большую роль в прогрессировании роста рака. Особенно это касается раковой опухоли молочной железы и метастазов в головной мозг.

Ссылки на исследования:


www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24891937
www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21632503
www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/27035124
www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21317458

Так что лучше кушайте бады с iherb чем антидепрессанты и ноотропы дольше протяните без последствий


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Авг 2017)

Или раньше сойдёте с ума, без АД.
Все очень относительно.


----------



## Александр Громов (24 Авг 2017)

А мельдоний к ноотропам по вреду этому самому можно отнести? Кстати, я понимаю, что антидепрессанты - это тяжелая артиллерия. Но кофе и мельдоний тоже имеют антидепрессионное действие. Как какой-нибудь пирацетам - ноотроп.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Авг 2017)

Александр Громов написал(а):


> ...кофе и мельдоний тоже имеют антидепрессионное действие. Как какой-нибудь пирацетам - ноотроп.


Имеют, только - "трохи, трохи..."


----------



## Elka66 (20 Сен 2017)

Подскажите кто нибудь ставил уколы доны,я совсем измучилась непонятно с чем,болит нога,отдает в пах,грыж практически нет, причем болит и в покое и при ходьбе,склоняюсь все таки к коксартрозу,к врачу записалась на следующей неделе,но. сомневаюсь,что будет осмотр,выпишет нпвс,я и их все ела и  названия знаю .Может кто пользовал,есть ли эффект,геладринка уже напилась,толку ноль


----------



## La murr (20 Сен 2017)

@Elka66, на форуме есть тема об этом препарате.


----------



## Elka66 (20 Сен 2017)

@La murr, спасибо,куплю наверное,приму участие в эксперименте,следующий у меня энимал флекс


----------



## Виктор-72 (10 Дек 2017)

Принимал "Артра" ровно 1 год. Спине не помогло. На ноге воспалился сустав (выросла "шишка"). Перестал принимать - стала намного меньше. Вот такой сайд-эффект.
Сейчас пью "Пиаскледин" 3-й месяц - не знаю помогает или нет, но "шишка" не растет - уже хорошо.


----------



## Tigresss (11 Дек 2017)

Что за шишка? у большого пальца?


----------



## Виктор-72 (16 Дек 2017)

Tigresss написал(а):


> Что за шишка? у большого пальца?


Да.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Дек 2017)

@Виктор-72, просто забыли про стельки и от плоскостопия и выросла, и на подагру провериться стоит.
Никак эти препараты не влияют на «шишку».


----------



## Виктор-72 (17 Дек 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> @Виктор-72, просто забыли про стельки и от плоскостопия и выросла, и на подагру провериться стоит.
> Никак эти препараты не влияют на «шишку».


Как провериться на подагру? Развернутый анализ мочи (правда не 24 часовой) не выявил никаких отклонений. Кровь - ревмопробы отрицательные.
Обувь ношу ту же самую, с теме же стельками. А шишка - просто на глаза попалась - не болела, а сейчас уменьшилась даже и стала почти незаметна. Рацион питания не менял.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Дек 2017)

Анализ крови на мочевую кислоту. 
Фото чтобы сверху и сбоку изнутри.


----------



## Калинка (17 Дек 2017)

Читала-читала... запуталась.  Представим, что хондропротекторы  действительно выполняют то, что заявлено, тогда нужно ли принимать их при грыже? Ведь надо чтобы грыжа усохла, а вот что прочитала в интернете:
"Однако важно отметить, что хондропротекторы при протрузиях и грыже позвоночника все же способны значительно улучшить питание поврежденных болезнью межпозвонковых дисков и препятствовать их деградации." Тогда получается грыжа не уменьшится. Так можно их или нельзя? Или всему свое время и можно к примеру только через год после обострения грыжи.


----------



## Evpatiy (17 Дек 2017)

@Калинка, да не работают они..бред все


----------



## Александр Громов (18 Дек 2017)

Интересно выше написали насчет подпитывания хондропротекторами (а может и желатином) выбуханий межпозвоночных дисков. Интересует аналогичный вопрос про хрящевые осколки в суставах. И про аналогичное влияние калциевых таблеток на спондилёзы - способен ли этот кальций увеличивать ограничивающие подвижность отростки позвоночника и других мест. Всмысле спондилезные штуки сделаны из кости, т.е из кальция.


----------



## 44Евгений44 (26 Янв 2018)

Всем привет. Наткнулся на одну статью о хондропротекторах.
Цитирую:
"При приеме глюкозамина сульфата, стабилизированного хлоридом натрия, получается, что при приеме 1500 мг глюкозамина сульфата в сутки человек получает до 400 мг (25% по массе) поваренной соли."
И это только при приеме глюкозамина сульфата натрия. А если препарат комбинированный, то есть ещё и хондроитин сульфат натрия, то это ещё дополнительная поваренная соль (если брать прием в день по 3 таблетки 400 мг каждая, то получается, что (придерживаясь той же пропорции) ещё прибавится ~ 300 мг NaCl. Итого в день человек получит ~0,7 г соли в день.
Согласно рекомендациям Всемирной организации здравоохранения, ежедневное употребление соли для взрослого человека не должно превышать 5 г или одной чайной ложки.
Получается, что при длительном приеме препарата придется существенно корректировать свой рацион питания? Просьба врачей прокомментировать по возможности...


----------



## 44Евгений44 (27 Янв 2018)

Интересную научную статью нашел на сайте https://www.rmj.ru/
Статья довольно новая, выпуск "РМЖ" №24 от 27.11.17 г. В ней затронуты интересные моменты относительно того, являются ли БАДами либо лечебными препаратами Х+Г в Европе и в Америке, и из-за чего вообще разногласия в использования Х+Г в разных странах.
Цитирую:
"Речь в первую очередь идет о *симптоматических медленно действующих препаратах* (хондропротекторы – устаревший термин), к которым относятся: хондроитин, глюкозамин, диацереин, неомыляемые соединения авокадо и сои.
    Однако в вопросе назначения именно этих препаратов рекомендации профессиональных сообществ разных стран демонстрируют противоположные точки зрения. Так, американские и английские рекомендации, в отличие от отечественных и европейских, не включают данные препараты в список обязательных к назначению. Встает логичный вопрос: почему?
    Это обстоятельство, наилучшим способом отражено в опубликованной позиции ведущего автора американских рекомендаций профессора Marc C. Hochberg [7].
    Автор указывает основную причину невключения данных стратегий в рекомендации – это низкое и непроверенное качество субстанций, используемых для изготовления данной группы препаратов на территории США, в то время как субстанции европейских производителей прошли необходимые процедуры, необходимые с точки зрения доказательной медицины (т. е. РКИ, систематические обзоры, метаанализы). К тому же на территории США, вероятно, по причине, указанной выше, Комитетом по контролю лекарственных препаратов и пищевых добавок США (FDA) все препараты на основе хондроитина и глюкозамина зарегистрированы лишь как пищевые добавки. Вместе с тем аналогичным европейским комитетом (EMA) ряд препаратов на основе субстанции, произведенной из трахей быков (в частности субстанции СS Bioactive®, Биоиберика С.А.У. (Испания)), зарегистрированы как лекарственные препараты и являются фармацевтически качественными. Именно препараты, изготовленные из данной субстанции, были исследованы в большинстве доступных для изучения РКИ.

    Глюкозамин и хондроитин являются единственными препаратами среди симптоматических медленно действующих средств, которые рекомендуются для длительной терапии ОА. Такое заключение экспертами ESCEO сделано на основании веских клинических доказательств эффективности предлагаемых препаратов, особенно на ранней стадии заболевания, их хорошей переносимости и высокого уровня безопасности. "
Сама статья https://www.rmj.ru/articles/bolevoy...tu_pochemu_v_raznyh_stranah_raznye_strategii/


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (27 Янв 2018)

http://medspecial.ru/for_doctors/12/29435/


----------



## блондинка (7 Фев 2018)

Изначально вопрос был такой
*"Принимали ли Вы хондропротекторы при болях в спине (остеохондроз любого отдела позвоночника)*"
Гудкова на вас нет..........


----------



## Танека (16 Июн 2018)

Принимала но меньше положенного и меняла препараты, цена кусается. Вроде курс 150 дней, отдых 8-10 недель. Ну пропила я где-то  около 3 мес, потом в/м, эффект был на мелких суставах полегче когда пью, про позвочник не отвечу. Там надо комплексно и двигаться побольше и кушать поменьше. Насчет желудка, у меня ГЭРБ от этих всех НПВС, хондопротекторы особо не влияют, а найз, мелоксикам и тп сразу боль и изжога, кошмар. Начиталась  про исследования омепразола и растеряна.


----------



## allasquortsova (24 Июл 2019)

Донна. Пропила в прошлом году - эффект был очень хороший. Теперь новый курсПроблема с коленями. Сказали каждый год курсом пропивать.


----------



## KroshkaPelmeshka (27 Май 2020)

Я принимаю уже третий месяц. С грыжей мне конечно не помогло))) но я заметила, что перестали хрустеть колени, руки. Вообще ничего не хрустит. В общем пью я их из-за спондиартроза.


----------



## vysof (13 Окт 2020)

С возрастом организм не может вырабатывать в необходимом количестве вещества, необходимые для суставов, поэтому начинаются хруст, боль, дискомфорт и тд. Естественное решение этой проблемы – хондропротекторы. У эвалара есть отличный вариант – хонда форте. Там состав реально очень рабочий и не перегруженный. При этом цена супер-выгодная


----------



## La murr (14 Окт 2020)

@vysof, София, сами принимали?


----------



## Дина (14 Окт 2020)

Вряд ли рекламные агенты сами принимают рекламируемую ерунду.


----------



## Болит колено_ сил нет (20 Май 2021)

Года четыре-пять назад назначали Артру, начала пить по 2 таб-головокружение. низкое давление. Принимала по 1 таб, потом еще бутылочку купила. Знаете. чувствовала себя много лучше. И такого ада с коленом не испытала(((


----------



## горошек (20 Май 2021)

Болит колено_ сил нет написал(а):


> Года четыре-пять назад назначали Артру... Знаете. чувствовала себя много лучше. И такого ада с коленом не испытала(((


А нам очень нравится Геладринк форте, проверено помогает.


----------



## Болит колено_ сил нет (20 Май 2021)

@горошек, мне как-то попадалась статья, где подобные препараты разделены по поколениям. Структум, который мне назначили -второго поколения. Артра, которую тоже принимала, недалеко ушла. ) А вот Геландрик форте - препарат четвертого поколения. если не ошибаюсь) Но стоит, тоже если не ошибаюсь, как крыло от Боинга)

А на АйХербе кто-нибудь что-то-то полезное нашел?


----------



## darling (20 Май 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> Геладринк форте,


смотрела у себя на аптека ру -не нашла.
Купила "Артелар" для успокоения.



Болит колено_ сил нет написал(а):


> А на АйХербе кто-нибудь что-то-то полезное нашел?


Большая красно-черная банка  40 пакетиков,в пакетиках по 6 капсул и табл. Сьела 3 банки. 120 пакетиков. Тогда ничего не болело,только колени похрустывали. Цена по акции 1500 ...была 3 года назад

Геладринк Форте Люкс порошок в саше-пакетах 196 г

Нашла 2т106р  цена.


----------



## горошек (20 Май 2021)

Болит колено_ сил нет написал(а):


> А на АйХербе кто-нибудь что-то-то полезное нашел?


Я на айхерб беру т к дёшево себе. Но насколько эффективно не знаю. Почему-то но стала я доверять этому сайту.

Хотела написать «не стала доверять». Дочь купила там какую-то супер аскорбинку в капсулах. Спрашиваю: а диоксид титана там есть? Все оболочки капсул как правило с ним. Говорит: нет, написано 100% аскорбиновая кислота и всё. Но так не бывает, то есть состав капсулы вообще не указан. А одно время у них там товаров сильно поубавилось. Слышала, что какие-то проблемы были с сертификатами.


----------



## Лягушка-путешественница (29 Мар 2022)

Посоветуйте, что лучше принимать. Смотрю Хонда мсм от Эвалар и Артра мсм. Ранее пропивала Артра мсм 2 мес. Эффект заметный. Правда потом надо было ещё продолжить артрой до полугода, так врач прописал, я не стала продолжать и этого хватило.
Кто нить пил Хонду эваларовскую? Состав аналогичный, даже чуть больше дозировка Глюкозамина и Хондроитина, а цена у него меньше. И ещё посоветуйте аминокислоты для выработки коллагена? К может прям кто-то супер комплекс знает, все вместе с хондропротекторами?


----------



## tankist (29 Апр 2022)

Как по мне, эффект от хондропротекторов сомнителен. Поскольку курс лечения ими довольно длительный, непонятно что лечит: это лекарство или время.


----------



## Лягушка-путешественница (9 Июн 2022)

Мне помогает, самовнушение это или нет, но реально лучше коленям становится, а когда лучше коленям и пояснице легче.


----------



## tankist (12 Июн 2022)

tankist написал(а):


> Как по мне, эффект от хондропротекторов сомнителен. Поскольку курс лечения ими довольно длительный, непонятно что лечит: это лекарство или время.


Добавлю. Хондропротекторы это долго и дорого. 
Лучше и дешевле будет курс лечения холодцом с хреном и горчицей. После 100 мл хорошей водки. Это не шутка и не стёб, я основываюсь на личном опыте и наблюдениях за окружающими.


----------



## шипящая в шиповнике (12 Июн 2022)

Я помню, как мне знакомая балерина советовала растворять желатин и пить по полстакана раз в день. Не знаю, помогало или нет, но хуже точно не стало.


----------



## tankist (12 Июн 2022)

шипящая в шиповнике написал(а):


> Я помню, как мне знакомая балерина советовала растворять желатин и пить по полстакана раз в день...


Тот же холодец, только жидкий и невкусный.


----------



## Лягушка-путешественница (13 Июн 2022)

Холодец не всем можно есть каждый день, например, людям с проблемами ЖКТ и почек, с высоким холестерином. Холодец из свинины довольно калорийное блюдо, а в холодец из индейки меньше калорий, но и пользы гораздо меньше... Желатин в пакетиках-вообще не понимаю его пользы, только засорять себя.


----------

